# Naruto 596 Discussion Thread



## auem (Jul 25, 2012)

Discuss away...



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





			
				FitzChivalry said:
			
		

> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 25, 2012)

More tobi vs naruto and friends


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 25, 2012)

Another tiny crack in Tobi's mask at the end.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 25, 2012)

Tobi becoming confused at how his mask was damaged.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Jul 25, 2012)

another crack next week!


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 25, 2012)

In another month we may get to see part of Tobi's nose.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 25, 2012)

All I want is a chapter atleast half as awesome as the one this chapter. Best team battle ever. Great individual action, perfect support and teamwork.


----------



## vered (Jul 25, 2012)

finally Tobi starts using his Rinnegan.and perhaps some revelations  regarding Tobi's identity.also we'll see more teamwork attempts .


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 25, 2012)

We'll see some other good teamwork and the beginning of a strategy to land a full hit on Tobi.


----------



## Talis (Jul 25, 2012)

Title must be edited right since theres no chapter next week?

Anyways i predict another refference to Tobito something like; I hate rocks.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 25, 2012)

There supposed to be a double issue from this weeks preview. Where is the 2nd issue?


----------



## AoshiKun (Jul 25, 2012)

If Tobi doesn't start doing something new the fight is going to suck.
Naruto, Kakashi and Gai are doing good but Tobi is just being meh.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 25, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> There supposed to be a double issue from this weeks preview. Where is the 2nd issue?



We never get a 2-in-1 when there's a "double issue."


----------



## Talis (Jul 25, 2012)

I think the rookies are about to enter.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 25, 2012)

596 What the mask hides

Another chapter much like this one with plenty of CQC. 

Around the middle Naruto again drops out of steam for RM and reverts into base. However, he sees one of the Mazou stakes on the ground and has an idea. 

He has Gyuuki shoot a bijuudama at GM which forces Tobi to get in front of it and materialize so he can suck it into his void. Kakashi approaches in the blindspot behind the bijuudama and attacks Tobi with Raikiri. 

Tobi naturally sees through that plan and tries to dematerialize, but at that moment his chakra gets disturbed by Naruto, who had entered SM and stabbed himself with the stake as he did against Pain. 

Unable to escape Tobi attacks with the fan, but Gai who had opened the gates in the mean time blocks it with his nunchaks and Kakashi manages to land a Raikiri on the mask before Tobi finally does manage to dematerialize. 

Chapter ends with the mask falling down and Kakashi standing right in front of Tobi, so we don't see Tobi's face, saying "It can't be!!"


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 25, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I think the rookies are about to enter.



Please let this be true. seeing Gai in action this chapter and all the awesome teamwork just makes me yearn for more on panel k11 fights ASAP. wish the rest of team Gai was here to fight together with Gai...


----------



## Chuck (Jul 25, 2012)

Gai using more weapons


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd expect some brief explanation about that crack at first. Then the fight continues, Tobi starts using his Rinnegan and Sharingan. Tobi's mask cracks a little more. Chapter ends with Kakashi revealing that Tobi's Sharingan must have belonged to Obito. Tobi confirms it and congratulates Kakashi for figuring out, but states that the mystery is far from over.


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

Are we getting a chapter next week?


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 25, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> I'd expect some brief explanation about that crack at first. Then the fight continues, Tobi starts using his Rinnegan and Sharingan. Tobi's mask cracks a little more. Chapter ends with Kakashi revealing that Tobi's Sharingan must have belonged to Obito. Tobi confirms it and congratulates Kakashi for figuring out, but states that the mystery is far from over.



Why would there be a need to explain the crack? Isn't it obvious what happened? A tiny piece of Naruto's chakra fist managed to reach Tobi's mask before he could dematerialize.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 25, 2012)

Gedo Mazo vomits blood and dies. Tobi goes "WTF". Naruto explains to him very intelligently that usually bad ice cream headache and bleeding out the eyes are not a good sign. Tobi sees his errors and turns good. 

Edo Madara has been turned good off panel by Onoki(Who wouldn't turn good for a piece of dat old man ass).

Kabuto has turned good...wonders where everyone is.

Orochimaru and Sasuke decide to just be good.

Everyone lives happily ever after.

...

Until Zetsu takes over the world, then only Zetsu and I are happy.


I'm pretty certain this will happen next chapter. Although I suppose it could just be Gedo Mazo in more pain(Poor thing). Some kind of mention of the crack. More fighting. Some cliffhanger. Don't think this is likely though, especially compare to the obvious to happen that I already posted.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 25, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Why would there be a need to explain the crack? Isn't it obvious what happened? A tiny piece of Naruto's chakra fist managed to reach Tobi's mask before he could dematerialize.


 

Are you sure about that?
Because i didn't understand very well if it was Naruto and/or Kakashi who did that


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 25, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> Are you sure about that?
> Because i didn't understand very well if it was Naruto and/or Kakashi who did that



Well, the side the crack is on is the side the kunai exited from, not where it entered whereas Naruto's fist targeted the correct side.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 25, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Why would there be a need to explain the crack?


At least I was a bit confused and apparently most of the readers as well. 



bearzerger said:


> Isn't it obvious what happened? A tiny piece of Naruto's chakra fist managed to reach Tobi's mask before he could dematerialize.


Well that's the most logical explanation I'v head so far.

Maybe that's was happened, but even if that was what happened I'd think there'd be a flashback panel with Naruto thinking "was that it?" or something along those lines to confirm it.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 25, 2012)

Well thanks,bearzerger
And now it's better to re read this fight before missing something elseXD


----------



## Aggeri (Jul 25, 2012)

Hopefully we see more fighting! Hopefully we see more Taijutsu! 595 was indeed a very good chapter


----------



## Daryoon (Jul 25, 2012)

Kakashi realises he can counter/nullify Tobi's warping the same way Tobi can nulify his Kamui, but he needs to buy some time while he gathers his chakra, allowing Tobi to gain the upper hand. That also allows for some subtle character development: Kakashi can only stop Tobi by facing his own fears and admitting Obito is now his enemy.

597 is the last chapter in the volume, so it's probably a good place to have the unmasking.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 25, 2012)

I guess kurama, bee or 8tails will notice something about tobis phaseing... how tobi was dodging some attacks while he could just phase throught that attack... so they will get that between each phasing there is a 1-2sec interval and they will have to aim for this point... so naruto will increase speed or make more clones and attack ultra fast from different sides and get the timing


----------



## Deadway (Jul 25, 2012)

*Naruto 596
The one who strikes first wins.*

Tobi: *Their teamwork is good, they managed to touch me. I won't be able to defeat them with basic taijutsu. I'll have to turn it up a notch.* _Close up on Rinnegan_
Gai: Damit, he can react almost instantly.
Kakashi: No surprise when he has the sharingan and rinnegan.
Bee/Hachibi: How do we beat him yo, we only got so much time before we die.
Naruto: !?
_Inside Naruto_
Kurama: Your plan is good, but you're too slow.
Naruto: Wait what? WHat do you mean?
Kurama: When he attacked the village 16 years ago, the 4th was able to fatally wound him, twice. 
Naruto: What..I...I don't have teleportation tho....
Kurama: That's true, but with my chakra, you can get just as close to that speed.
Naruto: How long...
Kurama: Give me a few minutes, and I'll h ave you back to normal.
Naruto: Alright listen up.
Gai/Kakashi/Bee: !
Naruto: I'm going to go back into bijuu mode, but I need time. Can I rely on you guys.
Gai: Of course!
Kakashi: We got your back Naruto.
Bee: Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaooooooo!
_Bee, Kakashi and Gai charge at Tobi_
Tobi: *So Naruto's going back into that mode*
>flashback of Naruto deflecting the bijuu dama's<
Tobi: I see...he wants to try what his father did. No worries, I'll take out these 3 first.
Kakashi: Bee and Gai, use as many attacks as you can to distract Tobi, I'm going to try my mangekyou on him.
Gai: That's going to be your third time, and last time it didn't work...
Kakashi: Yeah but this time, I'm watching him closely. Now, Go!
Gai; Hachimon 6th Gate, Kai!
Bee: Hachibi, switch back.
_Bee goes seven sword style._
_Gai attacks Tobi who blocks it with the fan_ _Tobi is being pushed back._
Tobi: Stronger and faster now...
_Gai wraps his leg around the fans holder and pushes away_
_Bee comes in and goes to cut the chain attached to the fan_
_Tobi de-materializes the fan, Bee falls through and Gai falls back._
_Bee throws his sword enhanced with raiton at Tobi's face.
Gai appears behind and is about to kick Tobi in the face._
Tobi: Shinra Tensei!
_Gai and Bee sent flying back_
Gai; He finally resorted o Rinnegan...urgh...
Bee: Dayum...just like the other guy...
Tobi: The 8 tails is mine.
_Tobi appears behind  Bee and starts absorbing his chakra._
Tobi: !?
_Samehada's handle came out from the ground and wrapped around Tobi's foot._
Bee: You suck mine I suck yours...no homo.
Tobi: Tricky bastard. _Tobi phases away._
Kakashi: how long Naruto?
Naruto: Almost....
_Tobi appears behind Naruto_
Kakashi: Shit!!!
Tobi's hand is on Naruto
Tobi: !?? _Tobi's face starts warping away_
_Kakashi is looking at him with mangekyou._
_Tobi looks back, his sharingan starts spinning._
_Kakashi's kamui is cancelled._
Kakashi: Again...his own sharingan....how...
Tobi; I told you that technique won't work on me. Now you're finished.
Kakashi: Not quite.
_The Naruto in front of Tobi blows up into smoke._
_Out comes Kakashi with a Raikiri aimed at Tobi_
_Tobi absorbed the Raikiri, leaving Kakashi's basic hand on his face._
Kakashi: This is it!
_Kakashi grabs the mask and tries to remove it_
_Kakashi fazes through it, followed by Tobi grabbing Kakashi's vest._
Tobi: Goodbye.
_Tobi starts absorbing Kakashi_
_Tobi is punched into his Gedo Mazo by Naruto, leaving his mask cracked even more._
Tobi: I see...
Naruto: This ends now.
*Last panel has Naruto in BM, Kakashi, Bee with Samehada, and 6th Gated Gai with nun-chucks.*
*Chapter end.
*


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 25, 2012)

^
Good prediction.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 25, 2012)

*Chapter 596:*   Determination

Topi applauds them succeeding to crack his mask, but vows they won't get to do it again.  And team continues pressing their attacks on Tobi until Naruto scores a direct hit with another Bijuudama and manages to break part of the mask off, revealing Madara's eyes, but not his entire face.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Tobi continues to fight without using the rest of his ocular powers. By chapters' end, Naruto's team manages to knock his mask right off.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 25, 2012)

*Why do I get the feeling Naruto, Kakashi, and Gai all are under genjutsu and fighting with air?*


----------



## Talis (Jul 25, 2012)

Tobi is inviting Kakashi to his pocket dimension.
Please let this happen Kishi, but then who's going to babysit the Gedou?


----------



## Cjones (Jul 25, 2012)

To hard for me to try and predict anything, but I"m wondering at this point how is this going to play in with the Madara fight.


----------



## Summers (Jul 25, 2012)

I predict that Naruto realizes His current move-set is useless against Tobi, his strategy right now give all the power to Tobi as they have to wait for Tobi to attack. Tobi just has to protect Gedo so Juubi will revive.

Meaning Naruto shows a new Jutsu, Kyuubi will insta-teach him something cool.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Tobi is inviting Kakashi to his pocket dimension.
> Please let this happen Kishi, but then who's going to babysit the Gedou?



Why would you want to see that?


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

I need some more feats from the Masters man, put to rest some of those wavering thoughts people have about them.


----------



## NW (Jul 25, 2012)

Prediction:

Tobi compliments them on being able to crack his mask. Kakashi says something along the lines of "I can promise you one thing, we'll have that mask off you before you know it!", then Tobi responds "What would you know about keeping promises? All you do is break them!", which leaves Kakashi shocked.

The rest of the chapter involves a bunch of fighting and teamwork. At the end of the chapter, Naruto goes back into Bijuu mode and headbutts Tobi.

As the mask comes off: Kakashi goes "T-This can't be... OBITO?!"

Then the chapter ends and we all have to wait two weeks to see Obito's backstory.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Jad said:


> I need some more feats from the Masters man, put to rest some of those wavering thoughts people have about them.



Screw the Masters.

Tobi needs feats. His fighting style is pure garbage - never uses any jutsu. He actually threw kunai instead of using Shinra Tensei or Asura Missiles.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 25, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> *Why do I get the feeling Naruto, Kakashi, and Gai all are under genjutsu and fighting with air?*



impossible cause naruto and bee are immune to genjutsu


----------



## Zelavour (Jul 26, 2012)

The fight continues but with more talking (sadly ).
Mazou is almost done, Kakashi tries to make a strategy with Gai to stop Mazou while Naruto holds Tobi busy.

In the end they fail and Mazou is fully transformed.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 26, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I think the rookies are about to enter.



I hope not. They would ruin this fight.


----------



## rajin (Jul 26, 2012)

i will be really happy to see those all fodders and that sparkle kid getting the hell of beating from TOBI.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2012)

more of the mask gets broken


----------



## Klue (Jul 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> more of the mask gets broken



Tobi heals it with Hell Path.


----------



## Easley (Jul 26, 2012)

That crack better not be a tease and takes over 10 chapters to finally break. I bet 596 is mostly about Oro and Sasuke's journey, with no destination in sight! Very cruel Kishi.

Madara is the wild card here. Kishi loves interventions by other characters, so him arriving at Naruto's location is quite possible. And he already threatened to go get the Kyuubi. Onoki blocking his path shouldn't be a problem... Next chapter might be too soon though.

however, this increases the chance of Tobi being Izuna. I'm not really a supporter of that theory but Madara vs his own brother is the kind of thing Kishi would do. The "arm clench" is difficult to ignore - like a twinge of regret not part of his act. Rereading chapters 396-401 makes it hard to believe he wasn't from that era.


----------



## Summers (Jul 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Screw the Masters.
> 
> Tobi needs feats. His fighting style is pure garbage - never uses any jutsu. He actually threw kunai instead of using Shinra Tensei or Asura Missiles.



People begged for some old school 'real Ninja' fighting and they got it.


----------



## Klue (Jul 26, 2012)

Summers said:


> People begged for some old school 'real Ninja' fighting and they got it.



I never understood that.

If people want to see the "classic" taijutsu heavy, low-level ninjutsu fighting, then read the chunin exams.

This is end game stuff we're seeing right now.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the taijutsu battle, but the author needs to turn the chakra attacks up a few notches.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> I never understood that.
> 
> If people want to see the "classic" taijutsu heavy, low-level ninjutsu fighting, then read the chunin exams.
> 
> ...



i think we will not see tobi use other jutsu till the mask comes off he will be forced to do so imo.


----------



## NW (Jul 26, 2012)

It's nice to see some good old taijutsu and kunai throwing. I've had enough of that doujutsu shit with Haxdara.

Don't get me wrong. I like doujutsu and I know it's cool an all, but it was nice to get at least a one chapter break from it. Well, Tobi's ST powers are most likely doujutsu as well, but still.


----------



## Wanderlust (Jul 26, 2012)

Tobi is a girl.


----------



## Stormcloak (Jul 26, 2012)

Are we getting a chapter this week?


----------



## Klue (Jul 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i think we will not see tobi use other jutsu till the mask comes off he will be forced to do so imo.



Is it one of those things where the bad guys decides to "power up" the moment the good guys appear to take the lead, so to speak?



Stormcloak said:


> Are we getting a chapter this week?



Yes, but not one the week after though.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 26, 2012)

Rookies or the continuation of Naruto vs Tobi.


----------



## Talis (Jul 26, 2012)

Bee will use Bijuudama on Mazou, and it will fail somehow.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 26, 2012)

I honestly don't know what will happen next chapter


----------



## SixPartFugue (Jul 27, 2012)

Next Two Chapters: Bee shows a move and holds off Tobi. Orochimaru and Sasuke talk, visit someone who convinces them to join the fight. They attack Tobi and make Team Naruto look like chumps. Madara appears, having spared the kage. 

Juugo and Suigetsu decide to get it on for the apocalypse. Sakura does something.


----------



## Talis (Jul 27, 2012)

There isnt a chapter next week right?
Why hasn't the title been edited to the date of the upcoming chapter, or does the chapter comes out next week after all?


----------



## Easley (Jul 27, 2012)

loool3 said:


> There isnt a chapter next week right?
> Why hasn't the title been edited to the date of the upcoming chapter, or does the chapter comes out next week after all?


596 is next week, 597 two weeks after that.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, please!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2012)

loool3 said:


> There isnt a chapter next week right?
> Why hasn't the title been edited to the date of the upcoming chapter, or does the chapter comes out next week after all?



the break is not till the week after not this upcoming one


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 27, 2012)

Probably going to take the rookies arriving and all pitching in the fight to get an opening on Tobi. Or otherwise they will all arrive just in time for the Moon Eye Plan to be initiated so everyone is affected by the Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan at the same time.

Then Part 3 will start and be a series reboot in the AU universe...


----------



## Talis (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh cool, means we can continue, hope the mask breaking will be the cliffhanger but i doubt it.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> Probably going to take the rookies arriving and all pitching in the fight to get an opening on Tobi. Or otherwise they will all arrive just in time for the Moon Eye Plan to be initiated so everyone is affected by the Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan at the same time.
> 
> Then Part 3 will start and be a series reboot in the AU universe...



doubt the rookies will actually fight the whole alliance is coming i doubt they will all get involved. i think they will just be used for moral support cause they would get in the way and maybe even make naruto and the others get hurt trying to protect them. i see them more like suport for the ones fighting or them fighting zetsus. it would be bad to see kishi trying to draw all the people in the alliance fighting one guy.


----------



## SixPartFugue (Jul 28, 2012)

Madara appears and Tobi unsummons him somehow.


----------



## Talis (Jul 28, 2012)

lol if Madara appears, that would be awesome but i am afraid the rookies may fight against edo Madara in the worst case.


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2012)

Madara would wipe the floor with the rookies and the rest of the Alliance. Only the true powerhouses can stand up against him now.


----------



## TroLLSama (Jul 28, 2012)

No tobi and naruto this chapter.

I predict Oro & Sasuke stuff .


----------



## auem (Jul 28, 2012)

i predict the fight between tobi and rest will take most pages...1 or 2 pages of gokage-madara talking...

Oh!..and more '..GAAAAAAA..' from the statue too...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 28, 2012)

im hoping for some kind of relevant information about the origin of tobi's powers


perhaps we might actually see what is going on with madara and the kages now

and my wish is at least see where sasuke and co are heading to, but i think we wont be getting it at least until chapter 600


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 28, 2012)

RS and Juubi hype


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> RS and Juubi hype



Sounds like my dream chapter.

Hopefully once Gedo transforms we'll receive more information on the manga's  two true Gods.


----------



## Summers (Jul 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara would wipe the floor with the rookies and the rest of the Alliance. Only the true powerhouses can stand up against him now.



They are just going to show up so they can watch Naruto's awesomeness, instead of just hearing about it later.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 29, 2012)

TroLLSama said:


> No tobi and naruto this chapter.
> 
> I predict Oro & Sasuke stuff .



No thank you.

I predict team masterjin coming up with a better strategy while tobi starts to slowly reveal dat' fans true power.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 29, 2012)

Hopefully Kakashi gets some good hype.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 29, 2012)

My prediction is that Tobi will use some new power or technique that will press Naruto and Co. but will ultimately be ineffective, with maybe the counterattack damaging his mask more.

Another possibility is that the team realizes something about the crack in Tobi's mask and form up a plan based on it that ends up damaging his mask more.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2012)

I wanna see Gyuuki firing off Bijuudama on Gedou.


----------



## NO (Jul 29, 2012)

Like most double issues, there will be a pretty annoying cliffhanger. I think Team 7 will join the fight (since they were told to do so like 50 chapters ago) and it will end on that note. Or Tobi's mask will partially break off or completely break off and the chapter ends with Guy/Bee/Naruto/Kakashi's reactions rather than the audience seeing the face.


----------



## vered (Jul 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sounds like my dream chapter.
> 
> Hopefully once Gedo transforms we'll receive more information on the manga's  two true Gods.



yea and that includes madara panel time as well.and whats up with sasuke and oro.and perhaps a few new techs on display.
that would be the perfect chapter.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jul 29, 2012)

Tobi will praise Naruto and Co. for able to do a slight fissure in his Mask.
Naruto and Co. discuss  how the hell they can defeat Tobi , stop the revival of Juubi and probably more chat.
Kakashi probably come with a Plan but he need all the possible help. switch to Madara vs 5 Kages.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm hoping that Tobi'll start feeling the pressure a bit, and use the Rinnegan's abilities.

Also, while I don't wish for the focus to shift to them entirely, it'd be nice if we get some kind of indication of where Sasuke 'n the others are headed.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 29, 2012)

Naruto is going to go Sage mode....

Gai is going to pull out a lesser version of the ape staff the 3rd uses and switch to attacking from range.

Kakashi is going to switch to close range combat and use his version of the lightning shroud....


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jul 29, 2012)

Wanna see Tobis face pls!Or anything that could tell us who he is.If this takes much longer to reveal his identity, I'll lose interest 

I also predict that "them" are the Konoha elders and team Oro will head to Konoha


----------



## atduncan (Jul 29, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> Wanna see Tobis face pls!Or anything that could tell us who he is.If this takes much longer to reveal his identity, I'll lose interest
> 
> I also predict that "them" are the Konoha elders and team Oro will head to Konoha



As to the first part, I could not agree more. This is getting old + stupid. You cant keep ppl guessing for years....


as to the 2nd: There is absolutely NO way. Sasuke is not a fucking idiot. He knows where the leaf and the elders are. He would not need oro to take him.


----------



## Res1990 (Jul 29, 2012)

more fighting and another crack on the mask ;p


----------



## Lurko (Jul 29, 2012)

Menma shows up from the movie and owns everyone untill madara arrives.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 29, 2012)

Next chapter is end of volume. It seems appropriate that it will have: Tobi reveal and / or who's Sasuke after and / or Madara doing significant (like killing a Kage, Tsunade most likely). Then next volume would be dealing with these.


----------



## Zelavour (Jul 29, 2012)

I just hope that this chapter reveals ATLEAST a bit of Tobi's right facial side.
So far we've only seen his left side twice by now, so now its time for the right side.
The right side has to be pretty special to be covered up all the time.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 29, 2012)

i predict tobi losing his mask and either obito believers or non believers killing themselves.

Andi predict a lot of "I knew it", "f**k you Obito fans", "I quit this manga" etc. threads.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 29, 2012)

I predict the rookies will appear! 



Ch1p said:


> Next chapter is end of volume. It seems appropriate that it will have: Tobi reveal and / or who's Sasuke after and / or Madara doing significant (like killing a Kage, Tsunade most likely). Then next volume would be dealing with these.


Last chapter of volume 61 was chapter 587 (volume 61 has 12 chapters). So, next chapter will be the 9th chapter of volume 62. But it still seems appropriate that next chapter will have a cliffhanger, because it is the chapter left before WSJ break (Obon).


----------



## atduncan (Jul 29, 2012)

Zelavour said:


> I just hope that this chapter reveals ATLEAST a bit of Tobi's right facial side.
> So far we've only seen his left side twice by now, so now its time for the right side.
> The right side has to be pretty special to be covered up all the time.



He only likes revealing his sexy side for pictures


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 29, 2012)

Sasuke and Oro just walked out on this arc...  Sasuke said "Kishi ain't paying me enough for this shit"


----------



## TroLLSama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sasuke and Oro reached destination and talking about some shits and the ones who know everything

No tobi this chapter , maybe 1-2 panels. I am sure : P


----------



## Gabe (Jul 29, 2012)

more of tobi mask cracks


----------



## KyuubiFan (Jul 29, 2012)

I dunno what to expect.

What I want to see is that the quartet almost manage to bring Tobi down, but Madara enters in the last second like a boss and overpowers them. Flasback to the 5 dead Kages is optional but welcome.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 29, 2012)

*predition thread*

what do you think will happen in the current fight right now?

kakashi might lose his chakra and bee might lend him some chakra 

bee might show off some aweosme jutsus in his current mode

naruto could fuse sage mode with rm 

naruto will spam rasengan variations left and right

gai might catch tobi off gaurd and harm him

tobis mask will break to reveal ichiraku ramen guy 

kakashi uses 4 gates  

these are some random guesses what do you think will happen


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jul 29, 2012)

By the end of the chapter, the group figures out Tobi's weakness.




Palpatine said:


> In another month we may get to see part of Tobi's nose.


lol :rofl


----------



## atduncan (Jul 29, 2012)

18renkugipunch said:


> what do you think will happen in the current fight right now?
> 
> kakashi might lose his chakra and bee might lend him some chakra



What is this dragonball Z now


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> In another month we may get to see part of Tobi's nose.



Drem. Patience. We've seen the whole upper half of his face during the fight with Konan. It will come off soon enough.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 29, 2012)

do you know what annoys me?

what is the use of revealing his face? we have already seen it...the only point here is if kakashi can recognize it, but even like that...even if he really is obito, how would kakashi really be able to be sure, when all uchihas look so similar


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 29, 2012)

Or his face being hidden isn't so much about his identity as it is about his power. Perhaps his face holds some secret to his abilities. It's not going to be freakish as Kisame doesn't really bat an eye during the reveals.

NB4 _Juin_ ('Cursed Seal') on left cheek.


----------



## Ibb (Jul 30, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> do you know what annoys me?
> 
> what is the use of revealing his face? we have already seen it...the only point here is if kakashi can recognize it, but even like that...even if he really is obito, how would kakashi really be able to be sure, when all uchihas look so similar



^this.

Everyone is asking "when are we going to see Tobi without the mask?" or "who is Tobi?" when the real question we should be asking is "does it matter who Tobi is?"

I've been saying forever now that Tobi isn't really a "character" but rather a "plot device." He's the bad guy responsible for all the bad things in the narutoverse and nothing else. I mean, God Damn, almost 600 chapters in and the "final villain/mastermind" still hasn't really told us why he's evil, just kill him and be done with it.

The only way for Tobi's unmasking to have any meaning at this point is if he really is Obito so that Kakashi can angst over it, and Tobi can have a death like Nagato's where we learn how tragic he is, he redeems himself, we feel sorry for him.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ibb said:


> ^this.
> 
> Everyone is asking "when are we going to see Tobi without the mask?" or "who is Tobi?" when the real question we should be asking is "does it matter who Tobi is?"
> 
> ...



The revelation of Tobi's true identity is most likely directly correlated to the reason he does what he does. It's not just so other characters can "angst" over it, and even if it does, it serves to make a more emotional connection to the characters and readers and in a way make the revelation of his true identity more potent.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 30, 2012)

I just want more of dem fan feats.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 30, 2012)

I reckon we will get some more Naruto + Tobi, with a good chance of Rookies in the afternoon as the wind turns south east.


----------



## Itαchi (Jul 30, 2012)

I think the next chapter will switch between all 3 scenarios. First, a little bit between Madara and the kages, then Naruto and c.o preparing something new against Tobi and in the end the journey of Sasuke and Oro will be revealed.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 30, 2012)

I was hoping...  Tobi would turn out to be Rin.  That she had returned to Obito's grave, taken his sharigan, faked her death & spontaneously transformed into a criminal mastermind.

But, I would guess Tobi is an edo tensei of Madara's mentally unstable & unhhinged twin(?) brother who drifted into madness & insanity when he sacrificed his eyes & now seeks to project his suffering & dementia upon others...........

If so, Tobi will lose his mask & we'll see an older version of Madara's face?

But, that explanation = too obvious, yes?


----------



## Faustus (Jul 30, 2012)

Edo Tensei shouldn't end as it is. It's very strange and suspicious that in all these years there weren't any free-roaming immortal shinobi, considering the jutsu was known since Tobirama times and the method of becoming immortal through ET is too easy not to be used by anyone. Especially knowing Tobirama was "good" and shouldn't use his summoned shinobis as mere slaves. Maybe he also used Hashirama Mokuton Bunshin as sacrifices.

And maybe, just maybe Tobi is an ET of Izuna created with the use of the sacrifice of Zetsu clone, that's why it lacks regen and is falling apart, but can replace the pieces of his body


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 30, 2012)

Kakashi and Gai were fucking epic in the latest chapter.


----------



## christoncrutches (Jul 30, 2012)

this chapter I'm expecting more melee and possibly another crack in Tobi's mask

since it's looking like 600 will be the chapter with the big reveal (well, unless the Juubi resurrection is drawn out that long), if Kishi plans on anybody other than Obito being behind the mask, he'll probably drop a hint or three sometime soon

there's a chance Sasuke+Oro and co. get some panel time, since Kishi might want that group to reach its destination around the same time as the reveal(s) for whatever surprise(s) he has in store for 600


----------



## LoT (Jul 30, 2012)

fpliii said:


> this chapter I'm expecting more melee and possibly another crack in Tobi's mask
> 
> since it's looking like 600 will be the chapter with the big reveal (well, unless the Juubi resurrection is drawn out that long), if Kishi plans on anybody other than Obito being behind the mask, he'll probably drop a hint or three sometime soon
> 
> there's a chance Sasuke+Oro and co. get some panel time, since Kishi might want that group to reach its destination around the same time as the reveal(s) for whatever surprise(s) he has in store for 600



Why would Kishi plan anything for Chapter 600? It's not like he cared about those numbers in the past.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 30, 2012)

LoT said:


> Why would Kishi plan anything for Chapter 600? It's not like he cared about those numbers in the past.



400 was Itachi reveal.

500 was Kyuubi attack flashback.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't think it would be a straight up melee again with the characters being unable to hit Tobi because of his S/t jutsu, because that would be too much of the same thing over again. So Kishi has 3 options.

1. Tobi ups his game after being scratched using Izanagi or Rinnegan abilities.

2. Kishi has killer B join the frey at the start of the battle, than switches to some other shit, and than switches back to the battle at the end of the chapter with maybe one more scratch in Tobi's mask but the heroes still haven't been able to land a decisive hit on Tobi

3. Kakashi or Naruto comes up with some sort of plan and the rest of the chapter is focused on achieving that plan. At the end the plan sort of works forcing Tobi to get serious.

I think 3 is the most likely, but I could also see 2-1 happening as well.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 30, 2012)

Ibb said:


> The only way for Tobi's unmasking to have any meaning at this point is if he really is Obito so that Kakashi can angst over it



It... depends. It agree Obito would have (most likely) the most impact, but it's not as if the other options wouldn't have their meanings either.

Tobi being revealed as someone we won't recognise, will really dive the point home that he's _no one_. Although I feel like at this point he has his motivations and goals, so he is _somebody_.

Tobi being Shisui would bring forward why would someone as loyal to the village as Itachi and Naruto, become so disillusioned. It would tie well with Naruto could become Tobi as well (although... this is the same for Obito).

Tobi being Izuna would mean Madara wasn't the scum history portrays him as. Or maybe, it would potray him as worse. Either way, it would have consequences.

Sasuke from the future would bring a bazillion of implications.

Theories like Kagami though, those are totally worthless under that view. I agree with that. There would be no meaning to his unveil.


----------



## Opuni (Jul 30, 2012)

my prediction is that we find out tobi was never really uchiha to begin with, it will be the biggest twist in plot


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 30, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I don't think it would be a straight up melee again with the characters being unable to hit Tobi because of his S/t jutsu, because that would be too much of the same thing over again. So Kishi has 3 options.
> 
> 1. Tobi ups his game after being scratched using Izanagi or Rinnegan abilities.
> 
> ...



I agree with you, one of these seems most likely.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 30, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> 400 was Itachi reveal.
> 
> 500 was Kyuubi attack flashback.


400 was like the fifth chapter in Tobi's speech.  Itachi's reveal was back a few chapters before.  400 was the start of Itachi's section of the flashback.

500 was the second chapter in the series of Kushina flashbacks, and after the big reveals had already gone down.

The "100s" chapters are necessarily unimportant, but people are making a bigger deal of them than they are.  I wouldn't say that chapter 400, for instance, was as exciting as chapter 401 or 399.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jul 30, 2012)

Please let this chapter involve something more than just, hard to read, exchanges....

A pure fight chapter while entertaining to read, it doesn't produce much to discuss over a full weak cycle especially if nothing particularly interesting happens.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 30, 2012)

Hexa said:


> 400 was like the fifth chapter in Tobi's speech.  Itachi's reveal was back a few chapters before.  400 was the start of Itachi's section of the flashback.



Yeah, but 400 was noticeably more important than the others. 400 was when Itachi's situation was explained; everything before was just build up, and everything after was just extra padding/info.



> 500 was the second chapter in the series of Kushina flashbacks, and after the big reveals had already gone down.



I always thought the flashback sequence showing the Kyuubi attack was more important than some Kushina reveals. 500 began this flashback sequence, and featured Naruto's birth specifically, and ended with a damn crazy cliffhanger.



> The "100s" chapters are necessarily unimportant, but people are making a bigger deal of them than they are.  I wouldn't say that chapter 400, for instance, was as exciting as chapter 401 or 399.



Well, I think the author recognizes that his audience probably expect something bigger out of a milestone chapter. He doesn't revolve the plot entirely around the #'s, but you can definitely expect _something_ big in the chapter.


----------



## atduncan (Jul 30, 2012)

Itαchi said:


> I think the next chapter will switch between all 3 scenarios. First, a little bit between Madara and the kages, then Naruto and c.o preparing something new against Tobi and in the end the journey of Sasuke and Oro will be revealed.



oh you wish it would be THAT EASY don't you


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 30, 2012)

Hopefully something interesting happens this chapter, not that I don't mind pure fighting, something new revealed is always nice.


----------



## Recal (Jul 30, 2012)

I predict a whole chapter of pure Naruto and crew vs. Tobi.  At one point, someone will land another hit on Tobi.  The mask will crack a bit more.  Then Naruto (or crew member) will realise something about Tobi that'll make fighting him hella easier.  Insert obligatory shot of Tobi glaring at Naruto with his mismatched eyes. Maybe some fan-spanking, too.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 30, 2012)

Ibb said:


> ^this.
> 
> Everyone is asking "when are we going to see Tobi without the mask?" or "who is Tobi?" when the real question we should be asking is "does it matter who Tobi is?"
> 
> ...



And Orochimaru is revealed as FV. I like.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jul 30, 2012)

Tiger Mizuki is final villian 
He was Naruto's first bad guy opponent...or...could it be Iruka?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 30, 2012)

KAKASHI10 predict:

Some figthing and some talking.


----------



## Talis (Jul 30, 2012)

Looking on Kishis new interview this might be a cliffhanger with the mask breaking, or Kakashis figures out that when he Kamui's on Tobi Tobi's own S/T won't work for a while.
Anyways i predict another reference to Tobito since we had 2 of them in a row.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 30, 2012)

After this week we are on break right? so this one is a double one?


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2012)

Tobi's mask comes off this week, no doubt - chapter after, we'll receive flashbacks or more fighting. Either way, Tobi will have little choice but to fight all out. The Rinnegan's time to shine is upon us, once again.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 30, 2012)

Why are people epecting a big plotpoint to be revealed the second chapter into the fight? It took 4 chapters of this team vs. the jinchuuriki paths for any plot to be added in.

Predicion: MOAR fighting. Awesome fighting


----------



## Gabe (Jul 30, 2012)

maybe some info about nagatos eyes and his connection to madara from tobi and more of the mask breaks.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2012)

Gabe said:


> maybe some info about nagatos eyes and his connection to madara from tobi and more of the mask breaks.



Probably, if the flashbacks come soon, as I expect them to.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 30, 2012)

God,  I hate breaks.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 30, 2012)

Are we getting early spoilers this week before the break? If so then that means the chapter will be out tomorrow.

The fight continues and we probably get to see new strategies, for example, Naruto  and company deciding to trick Tobi and make Naruto use the Henge no jutsu to transform into his fan and get closer to land a clean hit on him. Or actually just henge into one of those many flying rocks like he did against Pain to surprise Tobi.

Another thing that could happen is him either Kakashi or Gai being sucked inside Tobi's Tetrisland dimention and learning something from it, perhaps the weakness of his jutsu.



adee said:


> Hopefully Kakashi gets some good hype.



Now would be a good time for him to reveal that he sealed Zabuza's sword in a scroll and pull it out to use it. We saw how easily he cut through that rock with just a Raikiri embedded kunai and how he sliced Fuguki with that combination.



Hexa said:


> My prediction is that Tobi will use some new power or technique that will press Naruto and Co. but will ultimately be ineffective, with maybe the counterattack damaging his mask more.
> 
> Another possibility is that the team realizes something about the crack in Tobi's mask and form up a plan based on it that ends up damaging his mask more.



I think the second prediction is very possible.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 30, 2012)

I predict Kakashi and the others will begin to catch on to Tobi's shenanigans and begin to execute another plan.

Maybe we'll get a few more cracks and hints at Tobi's true identity, but I doubt it.

Fuck breaks as well.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 30, 2012)

I recall someone saying this chapter will be the last of the next volume, so we will get either a transitional chapter and or cliffhanger for the break.

Possibly Juubi revival, Tobi's Identity revealed, or Hanabi enters the fray


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 30, 2012)

It's a bit too early for Tobi to get unmasked in the next chapter.

But I think a potential cliffhanger for the end of the volume could be his MS design being revealed, especially if it's Obito/Kakashi's design.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 30, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi's mask comes off this week, no doubt - chapter after, we'll receive flashbacks or more fighting. Either way, Tobi will have little choice but to fight all out. The Rinnegan's time to shine is upon us, once again.


Right now Obito's eyes are gettin moar shine than the Rinnegan


----------



## timmysblood (Jul 30, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> KAKASHI10 predict:
> 
> Some figthing and some talking.



Fuck you must be Nostradamus.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jul 30, 2012)

I still hope for a fighting chapter but with something new like Tobi's face


----------



## NW (Jul 31, 2012)

I just want that mask to come off!


----------



## Talis (Jul 31, 2012)

Only Kakashi knows how to remove a mask.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I just want that mask to come off!



naruto said he would break the mask so he will probably break it soon


----------



## Phemt (Jul 31, 2012)

Naruto says a lot of things.

Kishi said it's a matter of weeks so in the next 4-5 chapters.


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Jul 31, 2012)

My guess is that this chapter will end with Tobi absorbing Kakashi and Gai into his dimension and will prepare a one-on-one fight with him and Naruto. Then in 600 we'll get the reveal.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 31, 2012)

He would have already done so if he wanted to, and he'd win the fight comfortably.

Kakashi has to see Obito's face so he's staying.


----------



## spiritmight (Jul 31, 2012)

Have at it. 

これはナルトの最新章のスポイラーではありません！

あなた愚か者は実際にこれを翻訳するためのばかげている。ベッドと約28時間で戻って進みます。

これはネタバレではありません！

過度の感嘆符ない測定


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 31, 2012)

funny guy^

"This is not a spoiler of the latest naruto chapter!" is what it sais.


----------



## Jad (Jul 31, 2012)

Gai takes off his weights. I always say that Kishmoto threw out the concept of Gai and Lee using weights in Part 2, but now I think if Kishimoto is showing him fight in base. He might be still wearing weights, I can see this coming out in two different ways;

- *Kakashi:* Gai, can I ask, are you still wearing weights?
- *Gai*: *Embarrassed look* I've been wearing them for soo long I guess I got used to them. *Throws them away and a huge massive crater/explosion happens.

or he simply says

- *Gai:* Time to get serious.

In all of Gai's fights, he never really needed to take off his weights (if he had them). Since all his battles weren't around speed. OR he needed that speed advantage. Though this fight, he needs to have speed.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 31, 2012)

More action


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 31, 2012)

Team Taka encounters Madara.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 31, 2012)

Meh.

How'd Minato hit Tobi?

Insane speed, Insane Reaction Speed.

What would combining KM and SM give Naruto? Crazy Speed, Crazy Reaction Speed.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 31, 2012)

^the answer is teleportation.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 31, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> ^the answer is teleportation.



Nah. Naruto isn't going to get teleportation (it's silly, I think he should have access to that and his Uzumaki clan Sealing techniques) he's going to be straight speed.

Ah, sorry. You meant that's how Minato hit Tobi.

If you remember, the moment Tobi touches you, it's over. That last clash came down to who reacted faster. Minato won.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 31, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Nah. Naruto isn't going to get teleportation (it's silly, I think he should have access to that and his Uzumaki clan Sealing techniques) he's going to be straight speed.
> 
> Ah, sorry. You meant that's how Minato hit Tobi.
> 
> If you remember, the moment Tobi touches you, it's over. That last clash came down to who reacted faster. Minato won.



Minato reacted faster and his teleportation allowed him to land a hit. Tobi couldn't react in time.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 31, 2012)

spiritmight said:


> Have at it.
> 
> これはナルトの最新章のスポイラーではありません！
> 
> ...


Something recently posted that completes that spoiler, could be true.

トビは同性愛者である。
マダラは、ドラッグの弟です。
大蛇丸ツバメサスケ。
あなたのファンフィクションをお楽しみください。


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Something recently posted that completes that spoiler, could be true.
> 
> トビは同性愛者である。
> マダラは、ドラッグの弟です。
> ...



Google translate=
Tobi is a homosexual.
Madara is the brother of a drag.
Orochimaru Sasuke swallows.
Please enjoy your fan fiction.


----------



## Res1990 (Jul 31, 2012)

another crack naruto and co push tobi in the corner


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 31, 2012)

Tobi vs. Naruto continues of course! They're probably going to figure out a way to hit Tobi in the next chapter, though the mask isn't breaking just yet.


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Tobi vs. Naruto continues of course! They're probably going to figure out a way to hit Tobi in the next chapter, though the mask isn't breaking just yet.



lol, nonsense.

After the ending to the last chapter, his mask is definitely coming off at the end of this one. It's Kishi's style.


----------



## Talis (Jul 31, 2012)

Kakashis MS will start bleeding.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 31, 2012)

Fuuuuck breaks. I'm dying to see what's under Tobi's mask.



			
				Ichiurto said:
			
		

> Tobi touches you, it's over. That last clash came down to who reacted faster. Minato won.



It wasn't a matter of reaction speed; it was a matter of execution speed. Tobi's jutsu takes longer to activate than Minato's Hiraishin.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 31, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> Fuuuuck breaks. I'm dying to see what's under Tobi's mask.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a matter of reaction speed; it was a matter of execution speed. Tobi's jutsu takes longer to activate than Minato's Hiraishin.



Actually nope, he was fucking around, else he would have gotten him the first time.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 31, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> Fuuuuck breaks. I'm dying to see what's under Tobi's mask.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a matter of reaction speed; it was a matter of execution speed. Tobi's jutsu takes longer to activate than Minato's Hiraishin.



Highly disagree.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't care much about what's under Tobi's mask. And since I don't really like any of the characters involved, I just hope for good action.


----------



## iamdmg (Jul 31, 2012)

if Gai removes weights my head will explode from the awesome


----------



## Mariko (Jul 31, 2012)

iamdmg said:


> if Gai removes weights my head will explode from the awesome





Lol at Ga? knocking down the Gedo Mazou by throwing his weights without paying attention...


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Jul 31, 2012)

iamdmg said:


> if Gai removes weights my head will explode from the awesome



This is something that is bothering me, about the weights for example look back to Lee's fight.

The weights slow him down because they duh weigh a lot.

But every punch/kick Lee did before taking them of was amplified by the weights, he was hitting with more mass thus more force.

Now remember what damage those weights made when hitting the floor, huge all that damage was added to Lee's attacks and still were they effective? No not really.

If Lee's kicks + weights = not that impressive logically without they must be much much weaker.

By taking of the weights Lee should have exchanged what we saw as his "normal" damage for a rapid flurry of brezzes masquerading as punches.

*What I'm saying is that one does not simply take of the weights and gain speed one takes off the weights and sacrifices a huge chunks of the hand-to-hand damage he was doing for speed.*


----------



## ch1p (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree with that assessment. If he takes the weights off, the power each kick would have, is substantially lower. The difference between hitting someone with your hand or hitting them with a brick.

I'm unsure about what it means in the narutoverse. It depends on what 'having no talent for ninjutsu / genjutsu' means. Is Lee not able to mold chakra altogether, or is it just the converting into ninjutsu / genjutsu through handseals that it isn't possible? In the case of Lee doing it with pure force alone, does Gai use the same methods as Lee, or does it use a variant with mixed chakra like Sakura / Tsunade?

In the case of someone like Sakura / Tsunade, it would make more sense. Before they'd allocate chakra for two things: x (for the weight lifting) + y (for the kick force) each time they kick. A balance between what x + y amounts to needs to be achieved, so they can have a decent operating time (for example, they can fight for ten minutes in this format until they run out of chakra). Once they get rid of the weights though and assuming they want to have the same operating time, they can now allocate x + y chakra for kick force alone, thus making a single kick have more chakra put into it, therefore making it stronger.

An argument could be made about reaction times as well, but that's a bit complicated to be explained without bringing the physics in. Let's just say kicking while having to compensate for the weights would have some interference in reaction times than kicking alone.

Kicking = kicking / punching / headbutting / whatever.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 31, 2012)

Hero of Shadows said:


> This is something that is bothering me, about the weights for example look back to Lee's fight.
> 
> The weights slow him down because they duh weigh a lot.
> 
> ...



dont bother with logic in manga


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Kakashis MS will start bleeding.



Not seeing the significance.


----------



## frenchmax (Jul 31, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I agree with that assessment. If he takes the weights off, the power each kick would have, is substantially lower. The difference between hitting someone with your hand or hitting them with a brick.
> 
> I'm unsure about what it means in the narutoverse. It depends on what 'having no talent for ninjutsu / genjutsu' means. Is Lee not able to mold chakra altogether, or is it just the converting into ninjutsu / genjutsu through handseals that it isn't possible? In the case of Lee doing it with pure force alone, does Gai use the same methods as Lee, or does it use a variant with mixed chakra like Sakura / Tsunade?
> 
> ...



If you remember kizaru: Speed is weight.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 31, 2012)

"Kishimoto-sensei: All people, even the strongest ones, have weaknesses, however, Madara does not. "


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2012)

Tobi's mask is coming off.


----------



## bleakwinter (Jul 31, 2012)

I predict that Naruto breaks Tobi's mask. The moment before we see his face, the panel switches to Sakura and we get flashbacks about her feelings and about how much see thinks Naruto has grown.

:3


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay here's what happens.

Tobi vs Naruto continues. 
Kakashi comes up with a plan, it works, Tobi's mask cracks.
We see Tobi's face then immediately it switches to Madara. 
We see Madara holding Oonoki and Raikage with a Susano-o sword through the stomach as they bleed out, with blood on his face and he licks it off and gives us a Sasuke look


----------



## Fay (Jul 31, 2012)

I predict the alliance finally, finally arriving! This maybe in the beginning, in the middle or in the end of the chapter .


----------



## Harbour (Jul 31, 2012)

Two things obviously appeared tomorrow:
1)Minato trolled/hyped.
2)Minimum one topic in the konoha telegrams sounds like "Minato>character's name" or "Minato<character's name", "Naruto disappointing", "Tobi is/isnt Obito".


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 31, 2012)

Kakashi summons his dogs, then he feeds them some stones and they swallow them heartily. The dogs run away into the woods in different directions but the fat one stays to give Gai backup. Kakashi reveals that he can do a triple tech with Gai and Bull, as they have performed many missions together in the past. Tobi teleports behind Bee, causing some confusion. Tobi uses his hands then he holds one tail of Bee, then he throws Bee far away from the battlefield. Kakashi is shocked, so he asks Gai and Bull to perform the triple tech. Naruto asks can he also join in, then Kakashi counts 1,2,3. Kakashi uses Mangekyou Sharingan on Naruto, Gai, & Bull. They are in the Tsukiyomi world. Kakashi explains that he lied about the triple tech to deceive Tobi. In this world, Kakashi controls time and space, and they can simulate a way to defeat Tobi and the Mazou for 24 hours. Kakashi also says that Bee and Hachibi are safe, hiding inside of a cloud in the sky, the Bijuu that Tobi threw was a Bijuu Bunshin. He could see what happened with his Sharingan, but that means Tobi might also know. The 3 Ninjas train inside of the virtual reality. Then after 1 second in real time they go to attack Tobi, but he is far away with Bee. Bee is in human form and he flies down on top of a cloud with a lightning based ninjutsu. A lightning bolt hits the Mazou, but Tobi intervenes and absorbs the jutsu with his Rinnegan abilities. Then Tobi does a simple kick in Bee's face. Finally Tobi reveals that all of the Akatsuki rings are on his fingers, giving him full control of the Mazou. Bee is KO. Kakashi says they will perform a double dual tech. Gai and Naruto will help Bee with a dual tech based on bijuu chakra and taijutsu speed. Kakashi and Bull will attack the Mazou with a dual tech based on Kamui. Gai thinks to himself (Sorry Kakashi, I will use the eight gates to protect the future Hokage Uzumaki Naruto). Gai and Naruto travel to Bee (far away). The Ninken dogs return to Kakashi. They open their mouths and there are glowing stones. Kakashi eats the stones. Pakkun has sand instead of a stone. Doraemon has a little bunshin in its mouth, it is a small 3 inch clone of Hinata, fully charged with her chakra. She speaks to Kakashi "This is Hyuuga Hinata of Konoha using the Chibi Chakra Share Jutsu of the Hyuuga Clan. I have been watching the fight via my Byakugan and relaying information to the other units. 50 four man cells are going to arrive as backup in 10 minutes, please eat my little bunshin to restore your doujutsu to full power. Then Kakashi eats the cute little 3 inch Hinata bunshin then says "Uzumaki Naruto is my precious student. I will protect him with my life. It is time for the White Fang Hatake Kakashi's rampage to begin". All of the ninken dogs with Kakashi have Sharingan in one eye.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2012)

Don't make up fake spoilers.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 31, 2012)

i would rep but I won't


----------



## Marsala (Jul 31, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Don't make up fake spoilers.



How can it be fake with all of those colored text names?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks legit to me.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 31, 2012)

:rofl

YOU WIN! 

On topic:

Ace win.


----------



## Gortef (Jul 31, 2012)

Prediction: Out of friggin nowhere one more White Zetsu appears and warmly gives a manly hug to Naruto stealing his appearance and starts his journey towards the Alliance.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 31, 2012)

I predict a long crack along Tobi's mask giving him a creepy Joker-like smile

Do it Kishi


----------



## 8 (Jul 31, 2012)

i predict a sakura panel, a hinata panel, and an infinite of endless pairing threads.


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2012)

8 said:


> i predict a sakura panel, a hinata panel, and an infinite of endless pairing threads.



I predict that we won't see Sakura or Hinata at all in this chapter.


----------



## Talis (Jul 31, 2012)

Kakashi will do a handstand.


----------



## Pennywise (Jul 31, 2012)

Predict cliff since no chapter next week, probaly Tobis mask broking last page.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2012)

Luiz said:


> "Kishimoto-sensei: All people, even the strongest ones, have weaknesses, however, Madara does not. "



thinking about it this can be worst thing kishi could have said. if he loses because of a weakness he has we can understand some will still be mad but his defeat could be accepted eventually. but wit no weak point his defeat will probably be unbelievable and many more will call it PIS, asspull what ever. all the thing we all hate to hear after a defeat of someone. but i wonder why kishi does not count his arrogance as his weakness. but i guess when you have many powers of other  powerful shinobi like shodai and being the closes thing to RS you have the power to back up your arrogance and it is not a weakness.


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

Fay said:


> I predict the alliance finally, finally arriving! This maybe in the beginning, in the middle or in the end of the chapter .



Just in time to be totally destroyed by the newly revived Juubi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 31, 2012)

looks like the fodders will be running there exacly when they shouldnt, things will get troublesome, poor naruto


----------



## Lovely (Jul 31, 2012)

8 said:


> i predict a sakura panel, a hinata panel, and an infinite of endless pairing threads.



At least it would be entertaining.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 31, 2012)

Madaras weakness is Kishi.


----------



## HumanRage (Jul 31, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> lightspeed kick


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2012)

Tobi will be obitio.


----------



## Summers (Jul 31, 2012)

I am convinced can do whatever he wants with Rasengan's now. He will have a Rasenshurkin in hi KB so when Tobi touches it and it pops, Tobi will be eviserated making him use Izanagi.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 31, 2012)

I predict Tobi and Naruto to be in this chapter and maybe a little bit Sasuke.


----------



## spiritmight (Jul 31, 2012)

When people say "double issue", does this mean we get a chapter that's twice as long, or two chapters in a row?


----------



## 8 (Jul 31, 2012)

spiritmight said:


> When people say "double issue", does this mean we get a chapter that's twice as long, or two chapters in a row?


quite the opposite. we get one chapter for two weeks.


----------



## NarutoMadara (Jul 31, 2012)

8 said:


> quite the opposite. we get one chapter for two weeks.


are you sure?that sucks.i was hoping for a nice 30 plus pages of naruto.oh well haha


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2012)

spiritmight said:


> When people say "double issue", does this mean we get a chapter that's twice as long, or two chapters in a row?



with how i understand it  a double issue is a chapter before a break where we get the previous weeks chapter and the new one. not two new chapters


----------



## Leptirica (Jul 31, 2012)

NarutoMadara said:


> are you sure?that sucks.i was hoping for a nice 30 plus pages of naruto.oh well haha



Think of it as the same amount of Naruto for the _double _amount of time.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 31, 2012)

Tobi's mask cracks and revealed to be Rin... forum explodes


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Jul 31, 2012)

Gai removes leg weights and kicks tobi so hard his mask breaks.

Tobi is RS's Elder son


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

Gai won't remove his leg weights. Kishi doesn't want to embarrass Tobi to badly.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 31, 2012)

I predict that Naruto manages to lands a clean hit on Tobi's face that makes him rocket quite a ways backwards. The last panel is a panel of Tobi's upper body, then legs and feet while he's getting up with a view of the mask broken into pieces next to him, and right below those panels there are 4 panels of Naruto Bee Kakashi and Guy with surprised faces.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> Gai won't remove his leg weights. Kishi doesn't want to embarrass Tobi to badly.



the only thing i want to see in this fight is the 8 gates. please don't stall kishi


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

Addy said:


> the only thing i want to see in this fight is the 8 gates. please don't stall kishi



lol, I doubt Kishi will kill Gai.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 31, 2012)

Addy said:


> the only thing i want to see in this fight is the 8 gates. please don't stall kishi



8 gates Gai vs Tobi  that could be awesome

I predict some panels for Sasuke and Orochimaru alking about some Tv show or whatever, nothing important 
Madara using something new...
Naruto spamming kage bunshins like a madman, gated Gai and some random technique by Kakashi.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, I doubt Kishi will kill Gai.



I used to think that Kisame would kill Gai and that Lee would avenge him, instead Gai pwnd him inside of 3 chapters.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, I doubt Kishi will kill Gai.


i don't care if he dies 

he will not have and never had any development watsoever aside from being a comic relief character and nothing more for me to care about his life........ just unleash your attack gai  

besides, lee's development if gai dies should be "considering Lee's personality and relationship to gai" the best piece of this manga.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 31, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I used to think that Kisame would kill Gai and that Lee would avenge him, instead Gai pwnd him inside of 3 chapters.



Good gais neva die


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Good gais neva die



Jiraiya died so it's certainly possible that Gai can die in the upcoming chapters.


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

Addy said:


> i don't care if he dies
> 
> he will not have and never had any development watsoever aside from being a comic relief character and nothing more for me to care about his life........ just unleash your attack gai
> 
> besides, lee's development if gai dies should be "considering Lee's personality and relationship to gai" the best piece of this manga.



I don't care if he dies either, and I too want to see the power of the 8th Gate. But I know Kishi isn't going to devote panel time to developing Gai at this point.

This fight belongs to Naruto, Tobi and possibly Kakashi (Fuckin' Obito theories ).


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2012)

doubt gai would use the 8th gate if tobi can teleport away and be intangible it would be a waste vs tobi. maybe he may use it when the juubi appears. but if he can hit tobi what is the point. unless the gate make you hit intangible things. but for sure the 8th gate will involve a dragon name. probably night dragon or midnight dragon


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Jul 31, 2012)

8th gate is too much for tobi!

We aint gunna see the 8th gate until the juubi arrives.

*inb4* 8th gated Gai can move at the speed of light and rupture Holes in the space/time continuum!!


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> I don't care if he dies either, and I too want to see the power of the 8th Gate. But I know Kishi isn't going to devote panel time to developing Gai at this point.
> 
> This fight belongs to *Naruto, Tobi and possibly Kakashi *(Fuckin' Obito theories ).



no 

the moment gai stepped into this fight and said "looks like i am gonna have to use the 8 gates", these three had no relevance in this fight for me. gai is the front stage dancer while these idiots are in the back cheer leading. 

the moment gai said these lines, the following happened in my mind:

1- naruto parents killed by tobi = don't give a shit.
2- kakashi and obito = who gives a crap?
3- tobi's identity = i know kishii will disappoint me so i don't care.
4- juubi = will be as disappointing as kyuubi.


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I used to think that Kisame would kill Gai and that Lee would avenge him, instead Gai pwnd him inside of 3 chapters.



Kisame was nerfed.

Doesn't count. 

Just like Tobi is nerfed right now (not using the Rinnegan, lol)?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 31, 2012)

I came expecting evil spoiler, o well. 

And what is all this of guy weights? You guys should be talking the important things like How Hinata boobs will bounce running towards Naruto.  

On the serious note. 
I said some fighting and some talking. Kishi Might give as more of the same information with new panels. So plot does not advanced so much.

I do not see Tobi mask coming out soon enough. I personally dont care about the tobi identity or mask crap to be honest. And maybe abother rac or broken a little but not entire reveal. As simple as that.


----------



## FunkGuruPaoPao (Jul 31, 2012)

Rookies arrive at the end of the chapter with another tiny crack in the mask 

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

Rookies and the remaining Alliance forces need to be reduced to the role of "cheerleader." This should be Naruto and Bee's battle - the fight for the shinobi world, should be left in their hands.

This battle is so far above Sage Naruto and Pain, it isn't even funny. So why is it that others are able to get involved so directly? Did Kakashi and Gai really grow that much?

Probably not; that stay out nonsense was a plot device to make Naruto look like a hero. Such things mean nothing now - oh well.

Continue to break my balls Kishi.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 31, 2012)

i predict tobi using a rinnegan jutsu to absorb naruto's attack. naruto, kakashi, guy and killer bee become very surprised thinking tobi lacked rinnegan powers and that the eyes were just to look good (like a big part of the forum seems to believe )


----------



## Veritas17 (Jul 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kisame was nerfed.
> 
> Doesn't count.
> 
> Just like Tobi is nerfed right now (not using the Rinnegan, lol)?



We have no clue if Tobi is using the rinnegan or not to control the gedou.  Plus we also have zero clue on how having just ONE eye would effect its capabilities. 

As for Kisame being nerfed, what fresh hell nonsense is this?  Kisame went full on ridiculous against him and lost.  One if not his largest attack failed utterly against Gai's sheer strength.  

Don't be a hater player.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 31, 2012)

When Guy unleashes Eight Gates and uses the Midnight Dragon he'll end up punching continuity itself.


----------



## NW (Jul 31, 2012)

the anticipation.......


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

Veritas17 said:


> We have no clue if Tobi is using the rinnegan or not to control the gedou.  Plus we also have zero clue on how having just ONE eye would effect its capabilities.



Come on Sir.

It's called the "Statue of the Outer Path." 

I understand that the relationship between the two haven't been laid out in detail, but we have enough information to at least determine what is the most likely explanation, in this instance.

Regardless, he's not using the Six Pain Techniques. We know for a fact that he can utilize the Human Path, and showing greater binding power and a superior Pain Rikudou Techniques, makes it hard to believe that he isn't a superior Rinnegan user to Nagato.

The fact that Gai and Kakashi are aware of "those" abilities, isn't an excuse for Tobi to omit them at this point.



Veritas17 said:


> As for Kisame being nerfed, what fresh hell nonsense is this?  Kisame went full on ridiculous against him and lost.  One if not his largest attack failed utterly against Gai's sheer strength.
> 
> Don't be a hater player.



Samehada, healing powers and Shark Transformation, much?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 31, 2012)

Please please please Kishi let something CRAZY happen all over the chapter so we can discuss over the two weeks


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 31, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Please please please Kishi let something CRAZY happen all over the chapter so we can discuss over the two weeks


true, kishi needs to give us one revelation or something fucked up happening, for we will have two though weeks


----------



## k2nice (Jul 31, 2012)

Neji jumping up behind Tobi and completely disabling his left arm.


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> true, kishi needs to give us one revelation or something fucked up happening, for we will have two though weeks



Tobi's mask will break off, but we won't see his face.

Will that do?


----------



## Veritas17 (Jul 31, 2012)

How do we even know if he could USE those abilities with a single eye?  As we know with sharingan, you can't do crap with the sharingan without having both eyes to really unlock the major potential it has.  That being said, what if you could only do a few different abilities and were limited by what you could do with it and just manipulate the statue, and that's it.  

As for the healing powers etc. etc., that stuff got rocked once already, we didn't need to see how it'd work again because he'd just get blasted again.   Why you tryin' to rob Gai? 

Also, I think you're spot on - his mask will break off this chapter andddddddddd then we're on hiatus for a couple weeks PLUS we won't see his visage at all.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi's mask will break off, but we won't see his face.
> 
> Will that do?



No because the whole KL will be Mystery Inc. HQ


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi's mask will break off, but we won't see his face.
> 
> Will that do?



If we do see his face it will only be a small part of it.


----------



## Imperii (Jul 31, 2012)

I predict that, at some point in this war arc, Lee will go 8 gates and die protecting Sakura.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 31, 2012)

spoiler: one of the greatest revelations in the manga

sakura and hinata will both be released and a new ninja will be revealed as the one who has been impersonating hinata and sakura and that she used a technique to create the two life forms know as sakura and hinata and had full control over them all this time. now with her great intel she becomes a major problem in this war

.... so all in 1 chapter we find out sakura and hinata are the same character and a new final villain appears. so much for those fan pairings


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

Veritas17 said:


> How do we even know if he could USE those abilities with a single eye?  As we know with sharingan, you can't do crap with the sharingan without having both eyes to really unlock the major potential it has.  That being said, what if you could only do a few different abilities and were limited by what you could do with it and just manipulate the statue, and that's it.



Firstly, he is capable of using the Human Path ability, and his binding power and Pain Rikudou are both superior to Nagato's.

Secondly, he indirectly confirmed himself capable of using the Six Pain Techniques, but chose not to because he didn't want to waste chakra on techniques the enemy already created counters for, *WHILE* he was already using up a ton of chakra to control the Six Bijuu.  

Pain Rikudou is no more. So, Gai and Kakashi's knowledge of those techniques enough to prevent him from using them? As a reader, am I suppose to believe that, really? 

He chose to use his fan to block Naruto's attempt to attack the Gedo Mazou instead of using Shinra Tensei? He rather slowly float towards a falling Naruto with an out stretched hand, instead of pulling Naruto with Banshou Tenin?

lol, why?



Veritas17 said:


> As for the healing powers etc. etc., that stuff got rocked once already, we didn't need to see how it'd work again because he'd just get blasted again.   Why you tryin' to rob Gai?



What are you talking about?

Who "rocked" Kisame's healing powers or his Shark Transformation? When did this happen?

And I'm not robbing Gai, I'm only stating what happened. Kisame lost a huge portion of his power right before he fought Gai.


----------



## Talis (Jul 31, 2012)

Evil post some mindfqing pics please.


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> If we do see his face it will only be a small part of it.



I hope it includes a shot of his Mangekyou.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi's mask will break off, but we won't see his face.
> 
> Will that do?


no T_T

we have already seen tobi's face, so even if his face appeared it would be pointless


----------



## KevKev (Jul 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> I hope it includes a shot of his Mangekyou.



Now that's worth discussing


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> no T_T
> 
> we have already seen tobi's face, so even if his face appeared it would be pointless



Tobi's face might be one of the most biggest mysteries in the shounen genre.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> I hope it includes a shot of his Mangekyou.



And would look like the older brother  

I kust pray kishi gives me a good chapter to edit


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> And would look like the older brother



I'm not following you.


----------



## Talis (Jul 31, 2012)

I bet you even if Tobi's Sharingan gets revealed with Kakashis MS they will still deny Tobito theory, just saying it since Kishi is reffering to Tobito the last 2 chapters, he might do a third one for a nice combo.


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I bet you even if Tobi's Sharingan gets revealed with Kakashis MS they will still deny Tobito theory, just saying it since Kishi is reffering to Tobito the last 2 chapters, he might do a third one for a ncie combo.



Combo it shall be. 

Until Tobi is confirmed Obito and mind/spirit, then my doubts shall remain. As I said before: With what we know now, time travel is the only available means for Obito to have met Madara, given Nagato the Rinnegan and push Yahiko to form Akatsuki.

Obito is too young; he was only months older than Kakashi, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Talis (Jul 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> Combo it shall be.
> 
> Until Tobi is confirmed Obito and mind/spirit, then my doubts shall remain. As I said before: With what we know now, time travel is the only available means for Obito to have met Madara, given Nagato the Rinnegan and push Yahiko to form Akatsuki.
> 
> Obito is too young; he was only months older than Kakashi, if I recall correctly.


The long haired masked man was the real Madara, Kishi will come up with something to fill the ''brat has grown line'', i bet you the real Madara went to Nagato's country, meanwhile he controled Yagura and did some stuff and died before he could met the adult Nagato.


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

loool3 said:


> The long haired masked man was the real Madara, Kishi will come up with something to fill the ''brat has grown line'', i bet you the real Madara went to Nagato's country, meanwhile he controled Yagura and did some stuff and died before he could met the adult Nagato.



If Madara was still alive that recently, then there is another pair of Rinnegan eyes out there some where, as Nagato would have awaken them before Madara.

Ultimately meaning, that Nagato was the Second Six Paths and not Madara.


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm not following you.



I think that he is implying that Tobi will be Izuna. 

Anyways, I really hope that Tobi fights even harder this chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I think that he is implying that Tobi will be Izuna.
> 
> Anyways, I really hope that Tobi fights even harder this chapter.



Figured as much, but it made no sense. Madara took Izuna's eyes, and those eyes became the Rinnegan.


----------



## Talis (Jul 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Madara was still alive that recently, then there is another pair of Rinnegan eyes out there some where, as Nagato would have awaken them before Madara.
> 
> Ultimately meaning, that Nagato was the Second Six Paths and not Madara.


Idk. 
But there are to much things hinting the long haired masked man being the real Madara.


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Idk.
> But there are to much things hinting the long haired masked man being the real Madara.



So he met Itachi then?


----------



## Talis (Jul 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> So he met Itachi then?


Jep.
And theres still something fishy which has yet to be revealed, Itachi keept reffering that guy hardcore being Madara.
After his ET he still reffered him being Madara, and after that he called Tobi just Tobi, i am pretty sure he knew about the current Tobi.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 31, 2012)

The Mask will break....we won't see his face until next chap though


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 31, 2012)

Bijuu Mode: Activated.


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Jep.
> And theres still something fishy which has yet to be revealed, Itachi keept reffering that guy hardcore being Madara.
> After his ET he still reffered him being Madara, and after that he called Tobi just Tobi, i am pretty sure he knew about the current Tobi.



Itachi also knew him as Tobi too. It's not wrong for him to call him by either name, really.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2012)

naruto gets a clone to go sage mode while he remains in KCM and we see a sagemode/KCM combo that ends up hitting tobi


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 31, 2012)

I predict rape.


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 31, 2012)

Was going to make a prediction - but I just finished making a story about Winnie the Pooh being a drug lord.

....But I can't let my people down 

Raikage solos 

:sanji


----------



## auem (Jul 31, 2012)

i don't expect much from this chapter except for a good cliff-hanger....


----------



## SharinganRinnegan (Aug 1, 2012)

oro and hawk talks then cut to the result of more tedious phasing vs teamwork, madara appears at the end and effortlessly destroys the GM and says "ITS NOT TIME YET" i need to claim whats rightfully mine (kyuubi)...................................................................... (and hachibi lol)


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 1, 2012)

I predict jimmies being rustled.


----------



## Opuni (Aug 1, 2012)

has anyone been on manga stream?there is a funny chapter out, i'm guessing it's a one shot, i was a little excited but it's not this weeks's chapter


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

Opuni said:


> has anyone been on manga stream?there is a funny chapter out, i'm guessing it's a one shot, i was a little excited but it's not this weeks's chapter



they are two weeks late....


----------



## SilenceOz (Aug 1, 2012)

I predict the forums will be pissed off when the chapter is over and we still only have one more crack in the mask if that.


----------



## Opuni (Aug 1, 2012)

auem said:


> they are two weeks late....



oh my bad! lol thnx


----------



## sagroth (Aug 1, 2012)

This will be a combo chapter, methinks. Some more fighting with Tobi, and also a switch to Madara or elsewhere.

I'd be perfectly happy with another fight chapter, though.


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

SilenceOz said:


> I predict the forums will be pissed off when the chapter is over and we still only have one more crack in the mask if that.



Mask is definitely coming off.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> Mask is definitely coming off.


but what is the point of the mask coming off >.>...unless kakashi can recognize his face, its pointless

and even if its the case, it wont really confirm who tobi is, it will just limit the theories to obito or somebody using obito's body 

i want tobi himself to say wtf he is, or madara


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> but what is the point of the mask coming off >.>...unless kakashi can recognize his face, its pointless



To put the finishing touches on Tobi's character. Dude is about to kick the bucket. It's time to learn his secrets.


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> but what is the point of the mask coming off >.>...unless kakashi can recognize his face, its pointless
> 
> and even if its the case, it wont really confirm who tobi is, it will just limit the theories to obito or somebody using obito's body
> 
> i want tobi himself to say wtf he is, or madara



unmasking itself is a big event...kakashi is immaterial(even if it is obito)


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> To put the finishing touches on Tobi's character. Dude is about to kick the bucket. It's time to learn his secrets.


he gets defeated by a rasengan on chapter 600 and the alliance arrives to celebrate? 

edo madara for the rescue 



auem said:


> unmasking itself is a big event...kakashi is immaterial(even if it is obito)



how is it a big event...we have already seen a big part of his face, unless there is something up with his mouth, or there is a third eye on his forehead...


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> he gets defeated by a rasengan on chapter 600 and the alliance arrives to celebrate?
> 
> edo madara for the rescue



600 is the Juubi's chapter. 

596 : Mask comes off.
597 : See his face, flashback begins
598 : Flashbacks
599 : Flashback ends, Gedo is ready (cliffhanger).
600: Juubi


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> 600 is the Juubi's chapter.
> 
> 596 : Mask comes off.
> 597 : See his face, flashback begins
> ...


juubi should just take over and show them who is the boss , if kishi give him a human form and make him the villain, it will be epic 

now if juubi is just a mindless beast that will "waaaaaaaargh" around and get defeated in the end, i dont really care about it too ~.~


----------



## KevKev (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like Evil isn't coming...there's OP this week right? Then T would help us out


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 1, 2012)

gonna be a karin chapter....i could just feel it, lol.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 1, 2012)

mask comes off and its fugaku


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> he gets defeated by a rasengan on chapter 600 and the alliance arrives to celebrate?
> 
> edo madara for the rescue
> 
> ...


tell me one thing......we are seeing kakashi from chapter 4 with only upper-side of his face,do we still can make a conclusive image of his full face?..and won't it feel refreshing to see it?...and here is a so well seen character...

compared to him tobi is way more secretive entity and to connect his story will take several chapters...unmasking is the beginning of that..how can you say it has no meaning,even if he is the one you expect him to be...


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> mask comes off and its fugaku



Greatest Chapter Ever.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 1, 2012)

I predict Hinata's tatas


----------



## Ibb (Aug 1, 2012)

I've actually developed a small level of respect for Tobi. I hope he dies like a man in the comming chapters, and not like Naruto's bitch like Nagato. Odds are 9 to 1 that this fight is going to be Tobi's final fight.

I predict one of three things will be the cliffhanger for next chapter.

1) Naruto lands a finishing blow on Tobi on the last page.

2) Tobi is unmasked, we don't see his face.

3) Gedo Mazo/Juubi awakens.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

auem said:


> tell me one thing......we are seeing kakashi from chapter 4 with only upper-side of his face,do we still can make a conclusive image of his full face?..and won't it feel refreshing to see it?...and here is a so well seen character...
> 
> compared to him tobi is way more secretive entity and to connect his story will take several chapters...unmasking is the beginning of that..how can you say it has no meaning,even if he is the one you expect him to be...


when i say that it has no meaning, i am talking about how much it will give us to discuss in the upcoming two weeks.

i think that we are all aware that tobi's identity will be getting revealed soon, to the point that we are discussing this non stop for a while, so if this is a chapter where tobi's mask simply breaks, its pointless. Pointless because it wont bring true new information, only tobi's face at best...if we dont know who he is supposed to be already by the part of his face that we saw, it wont make much difference if we see the whole thing in my opinion, unless there is something really unexpected or characteristic about it.

it will just make the anticipation for the next chapter worse 

i would prefer a chapter where tobi said something really important that could be a strong hint about his identity, than seeing his mask break and then his face with no solid information for discussion.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 1, 2012)

Tobi's mouth could be a big giveaway. I can see why Kishi insists on keeping it covered.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 1, 2012)

Betting Tobi's ghost jutsu is Mangekyo-based And just like how he can stop Kakashi's Kamui, Kakashi can stop his ghost jutsu

save

Special set of skills friend


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 1, 2012)

tobi's mask will come off. everyone will be surprised because under the mask tobi looks exactly like the juubi with 11 eyes and 10 tails coming out of his forehead


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> when i say that it has no meaning, i am talking about how much it will give us to discuss in the upcoming two weeks.
> 
> i think that we are all aware that tobi's identity will be getting revealed soon, to the point that we are discussing this non stop for a while, so if this is a chapter where tobi's mask simply breaks, its pointless. Pointless because it wont bring true new information, only tobi's face at best...if we dont know who he is supposed to be already by the part of his face that we saw, it wont make much difference if we see the whole thing in my opinion, unless there is something really unexpected or characteristic about it.
> 
> ...



so for you,it is more enjoyable if we conclusively know who he is and then the mask comes off..you get kicks from the anticipation coming true..

for me it is the opposite..i would like to see who is behind the mask and then the story of him unfolding gradually...i want to anticipate on what happened with him more,instead of who he is...


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

auem said:


> so for you,it is more enjoyable if we conclusively know who he is and then the mask comes off..you get kicks from the anticipation coming true..
> 
> for me it is the opposite..i would like to see who is behind the mask and then the story of him unfolding gradually...i want to anticipate on what happened with him more,instead of who he is...


not exacly getting to know directly, but im not very fond of the teasing, mainly when we have already seen a part of his face

if we never saw anything, it would be another story 

i am also a supporter of the idea that tobi's masks have a meaning other than just hiding his face


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

tobi's partial face could easily be red herring from kishi...it was so similar to what a grown up obito would look...so he may has some surprise there..


i also expect tobi's mask to have some story itself...


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Betting Tobi's ghost jutsu is Mangekyo-based And just like how he can stop Kakashi's Kamui, Kakashi can stop his ghost jutsu
> 
> save
> 
> Special set of skills friend



Oh, here we go.


----------



## αce (Aug 1, 2012)

> Tobi's mouth could be a big giveaway. I can see why Kishi insists on keeping it covered.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

tobi's MS jutsu will be called amatsu-mikaboshi


----------



## bleakwinter (Aug 1, 2012)

Wish we could go back to Madara vs. Kage (Better action). I only care about the Tobi fight in hopes that he'll eventually show his face.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 1, 2012)

I predict...

Niether Tobi's face nor identity will be revealed the upcoming chapter and a lot of people will be pissed....


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

to be honest, the only way for tobi's identity really surprise me is if its about "what" he is, and not really "who"

i am more curious about what zetsu is than who tobi is , if tobi is any random mortal that decided to have a crazy plan, he is doomed to be defeated after his mask breaks...now if he is a "what", ie, he holds some meaning that goes beyond a crazy man with a lot of ambition and power, then its another story.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 1, 2012)

Betting that Kakashi comes up with a plan. Team Naruto starts to go all out. Plan works enough to shatter a larger portion of Tobi's mask, but not enough to overcome him. Tobi says something about becoming serious and than it's on to the next chapter.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> to be honest, the only way for tobi's identity really surprise me is if its about "what" he is, and not really "who"
> 
> i am more curious about what zetsu is than who tobi is , if tobi is any random mortal that decided to have a crazy plan, he is doomed to be defeated after his mask breaks...now if he is a "what", ie, he holds some meaning that goes beyond a crazy man with a lot of ambition and power, then its another story.



My theory is that Zetsu was a prototype for Tobi, i.e. whoever was the original Tobi had 2 personalities in one body and tried making a permanent body from Hashirama goo for one of them, only the first clone came out wrong and became Zetsu (who turned out to be useful). Eventually it succeeded and Tobi was created, his personality entering the clone body and leaving the original behind.

I came up with this assuming that Tobi split from Danzou, but it works with other characters including the real Madara.


----------



## handsock (Aug 1, 2012)

Watch, Kakashi & Tobi both will have their masks removed at the same exact time, revealing in fact that Tobi is really a future Kakashi from a timeline gone wrong by the original Madara. Who else knew that Kakashi led a life of regret other than he himself? Sure he's told people he's emo, but not that emo.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 1, 2012)

Where are teh spoilers?

I came for spoilers 

Hope the chap is online by 5:55 AM.


----------



## OneHitKill (Aug 1, 2012)

Tobi's mask breaks and all we see is a dark,shadow covering his face.


Next chapter we finally see Tobi's face and it's Mitt Romney 

:sanji


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

Marsala said:


> My theory is that Zetsu was a prototype for Tobi, i.e. whoever was the original Tobi had 2 personalities in one body and tried making a permanent body from Hashirama goo for one of them, only the first clone came out wrong and became Zetsu (who turned out to be useful). Eventually it succeeded and Tobi was created, his personality entering the clone body and leaving the original behind.
> 
> I came up with this assuming that Tobi split from Danzou, but it works with other characters including the real Madara.


yes, this is a really good theory. See how it would be different than just: tobi = obito, tobi = izuna, tobi = kagami, etc? It would bring more questions than answers, but would also shred some light in the whole gedo mazou/random flower fed by hashirama's powers/random white zetsus created from gedou mazou situation.

i have thought of something around these lines, but in my case, i believe that zetsu, and tobi in particular would have a deep link to what juubi truly is.

Because i dont believe that their personalities would come from nothing, we would need an explanation to why tobi is trying to do this in the first place, why his mindset is like that when it comes to the whole situation, he is too detached, his objectives dont sound too human when you stop to think.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 1, 2012)

Tobi is to Madara what Yamato/Tenzou was to Hashirama.  Best theory I've heard regarding Tobi's true identity:


----------



## bleakwinter (Aug 1, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Tobi is to Madara what Yamato/Tenzou was to Hashirama.  Best theory I've heard regarding Tobi's true identity:



...Except Yamato didn't turn out to be an asshole, but otherwise that's a pretty cool theory.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 1, 2012)

The cliffhanger will be the arrival of the Rookies, in my opinion. I'm not expecting any real developments in regards to Tobi's identity, either.




OneHitKill said:


> Next chapter we finally see Tobi's face and it's Mitt Romney
> 
> :sanji



Then Akatsuki was actually Bain Capital.


----------



## NO (Aug 1, 2012)

Source: *2ch*
Validity: Unconfirmed

 Guy from Japan says he bought the book. That's all of his credibility but sounds realistic when put in babelfish.

*Spoiler*: __ 



買った 

次週はナルト側メインとサスケ側少し 
サスケ一行は木の葉と繋がってる大蛇丸のアジトへ 
途中カリンに再会 
ナルトトビカカシ側戦闘 
最後のページでトビの仮面が外れるが後ろ姿で正体がわからない 
カカシ、ナルトはみている

ナルトの術の反動でついに割れて外れた 
合併号だからって良い所で終わった


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 1, 2012)

Blackout said:


> The cliffhanger will be the arrival of the Rookies, in my opinion. I'm not expecting any real developments in regards to Tobi's identity, either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, American tv censors will make Naruto characters bleed oil. The true purpose of Akatsuki is to make people bleed as much as possible.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 1, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Source: *2ch*
> Validity: Unconfirmed
> Guy from Japan says he bought the book. That's all of his credibility but sounds realistic when put in babelfish.





*Spoiler*: __ 



"He bought it. 
As for next week, the ナルト side main and Sasuke side is a few. 
the big snake to which the Sasuke party is connected with leaves -- the hiding place of a circle -- on the way -- a Chinese quince is met again 
ナルトトビカカシ side battle 
Although the mask of a kite separates on the last page, カカシ and ナルト which true character does not understand by the sight of its back are seeing. 
Since it was the double number which broke at last and from which it separated in reaction of the way of ナルト, it finished with the good place. "




So, if this is real, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



we switch scenes a bit, and then at the last page the mask is removed, and the guy says it ended at a good place because of the break.




Not holding my breathe though. Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Deana (Aug 1, 2012)

I see no Evil spoilers.
I hear no Evil spoilers.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2012)

It seems too early for the mask to break completely.


----------



## NO (Aug 1, 2012)

Marsala said:


> It seems too early for the mask to break completely.


If you think about it, it's a convenient place to do it since all double issues have the best cliffhangers.


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> If you think about it, it's a convenient place to do it since* all double issues have the best cliffhangers.*



nope,sometimes they are disappointing too...


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 1, 2012)

Marsala said:


> It seems too early for the mask to break completely.



well not nessesery becouse make him lose his mask at the end...dont reveal the identity...then skip battlefields for 2-3chapters till 600 and return again and show who he is

since a full number like 600 falls into memory better then some 597 or 598...and since tobi is one of the main villians must make him stand on this chapter...time will tell

but I personaly hope that this spoiler above is fake... its way way too soon to skip from this battle to show something different.... becouse this battle just started last week and so what offpaneling it after this 1chapter is just not fair for all naruto/kakashi/gai fans.....sasuke had 2-3months streight of himself and itachi... and again returning back to him after 1chapter is really not ok 

not mention that lucky... they find karin on the way.....yes there is soooo many lands around but karin was on the same road/tree as what sasuke was going >__<  karin must feel anger becouse he wanted to kill him so why join him again....


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope Kishi blesses my birthday with an awesome chapter.
UNMASK TOBI!


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 1, 2012)

ZiBi21 said:


> not mention that lucky... they find karin on the way.....yes there is soooo many lands around but karin was on the same road/tree as what sasuke was going >__<  karin must feel anger becouse he wanted to kill him so why join him again....



Kishi isn't above doing that. See: Sasuke and Itachi's last meeting.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

here are the tobi "identities" that i would like somehow:

- tobi is juubi's soul, unsealed by madara when he awakened the rinnegan and was able to summon gedou mazou guided by what is written in the uchiha tablet.

- tobi was madara's attempt at creation of all things, just like rikudou created all the 9 bijuus, madara would have created tobi.

- tobi was an attempt at creating a perfect rikudou body, for a perfect juubi host, with the use of a combination of madara's DNA and hashirama's, and zetsu would have been a failed attempt.

- to avoid a permanent death, madara split his soul, leaving that part of his consciousness with a mission that involved a plan to revive him with rinne tensei, and aware of all the plans that he should follow involving the collection of the bijuus and nagato. He would have used a zetsu body for that part of his soul, and later zetsu would have found a dead uchiha body with a sharingan to be used by him(obito).

- Tobi is izuna, but not on his body. Madara would have gone as far as reviving his brother after awakening the rinnegan and being able to use rinne tensei, but would have ultimately died in the process. Since Izuna has died a while ago and didnt have a body, Madara would have used a zetsu body for him...Izuna would have been left with the mission of passing the rinnegan eyes to someone that would revive Madara one day, and go on with the plan. Both of them have read the Uchiha tablet and know something specific written there that motivates them to go on with the plan.

- something involving the elder brother would be cool too.

thats it


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## bleakwinter (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm a bit confused. Does a double issue mean we're essentially getting two chapters this week to make-up for the fact that there won't be one next week?


----------



## Nimander (Aug 1, 2012)

No.  Double issue is basically WSJ covering two weeks issues with one issue just so they keep up with their number of 53/54 issues a year.

We'll have a chapter this week, take a break next week, then get early spoilers the week after that.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 1, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> I'm a bit confused. Does a double issue mean we're essentially getting two chapters this week to make-up for the fact that there won't be one next week?


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 1, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> I'm a bit confused. Does a double issue mean we're essentially getting two chapters this week to make-up for the fact that there won't be one next week?



No, it means we are getting 1 chapter this week, none next week, then another one in 2 weeks.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 1, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> I'm a bit confused. Does a double issue mean we're essentially getting two chapters this week to make-up for the fact that there won't be one next week?



No. Double issue means they rerelease the last chapter as well.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 1, 2012)

Nimander said:


> No.  Double issue is basically WSJ covering two weeks issues with one issue just so they keep up with their number of 53/54 issues a year.
> 
> We'll have a chapter this week, take a break next week, then get early spoilers the week after that.



How does that give them 53/54? That would make it 51 instead.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 1, 2012)

i had a weird dream when tobi was revealed in both anime and manga in the same time and he turn out to be this guy


weird dreams


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 1, 2012)

Another week of no spoilers. 

I guess Evil _*spoiled*_ us a bit too much.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 1, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> How does that give them 53/54? That would make it 51 instead.



They number it as both the issue that comes out this week AND next week's issue.  That way when the story picks up in two weeks, it picks up still on track and not an issue number behind.


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh.

Probably a fake! Sounds like something I would come up with.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 1, 2012)

Nimander said:


> They number it as both the issue that comes out this week AND next week's issue.  That way when the story picks up in two weeks, it picks up still on track and not an issue number behind.



So they give us less Naruto while pretending to give us more?

Fucking manga.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 1, 2012)

Courtesy of the One Piece section. From Aohige_AP of arlongpark forums.


> T's store hasn't gotten it in, and he may not be able to buy one today.
> So spoilers may be delayed today


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Source: *2ch*
> Validity: Unconfirmed
> 
> Guy from Japan says he bought the book. That's all of his credibility but sounds realistic when put in babelfish.
> ...


i dont know...something about the way that he wrote it makes it credible, the majority of the fake spoilers are usually longer...this one is a good fake at least


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 1, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Courtesy of the One Piece section. From Aohige_AP of arlongpark forums.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I want my chap


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 1, 2012)

Still how much time left for release of today's manga?


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Courtesy of the One Piece section. From Aohige_AP of arlongpark forums.



And, I'm off to bed.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 1, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Still how much time left for release of today's manga?


There's no real information on that.

Chapter 595 came out about 40 minutes from the time of this post.  Chapter 594 came out about 5 hours from the time of this post.  Chapter 593 came out about about an hour from the time of this post.


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Courtesy of the One Piece section. From Aohige_AP of arlongpark forums.



ah!..now we began waiting game..

could it be the first time we get a chapter before getting spoilers....


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm usually not up early enough to see the spoilers (they used to come out a day or so prior)  Now i am and they're late, typical lol.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 1, 2012)

T's wife is out getting the issue. What a bro she is.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> T's wife is out getting the issue. What a bro she is.


are you serious? thats cool :0


----------



## Mr. 0 (Aug 1, 2012)

T's wife is legit.



X Itachi X said:


> I'm usually not up early enough to see the spoilers (they used to come out a day or so prior)  Now i am and they're late, typical lol.


You're obviously bad luck. Your presence is delaying the spoilers.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 1, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> T's wife is out getting the issue. What a bro she is.



Well, that certainly is good news. 

Dat T's wife


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 1, 2012)

Spoiler update from Aohige AP:



			
				Aohige_AP said:
			
		

> T just sent his wife recovering from sickness to get Jump...
> He was originally going to give up since the nearest store didn't get it in yet, and his wife at home (near the usual store) was sick in bed.
> 
> Geez.
> Dude got spoilerz when it was typhooning and flooding, got spoilers when his car was in a wreck, and now this. Lordy.



So there not late apparently.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't tell if T is reliable spoiler provider...or unsympathetic husband.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

T is asian level


----------



## Sarry (Aug 1, 2012)

Woah, Spoilers are a serious business if T is sending his sick wife to get them. The guy is truly dedicated.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 1, 2012)

Mr. 0 said:


> Can't know if T is reliable spoiler provider...or *unsympathetic husband*.


Yeah thats what I was thinking why would he send his sick wife to get it for him.


----------



## 1nkorus (Aug 1, 2012)

This man is brutal.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 1, 2012)

What a kick in the face it would be to his wife if the chapter ended up sucking this week.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 1, 2012)

Mr. 0 said:


> T's wife is legit.
> 
> 
> You're obviously bad luck. Your presence is delaying the spoilers.


Am sorry. 



> T just sent his wife recovering from sickness to get Jump...
> He was originally going to give up since the nearest store didn't get it in yet, and his wife at home (near the usual store) was sick in bed.
> 
> Geez.
> Dude got spoilerz when it was typhooning and flooding, got spoilers when his car was in a wreck, and now this. Lordy.



That shit's hilarious.
*Man of the year, all years.*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2012)

all hail the wife


----------



## uchia2000 (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn that's pretty brutal lol


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 1, 2012)

He better go down on her like a champ for this.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

itt: everybody wait T's sick wife come back


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 1, 2012)

T better be the best husband ever, man.

As misogynistic as I am (And trust me, I dislike women) I'm not sure I'd be able to do that.

Either this dude got some major brownie points, or his wife is an absolute monster.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 1, 2012)

T better be giving his wife the ol' fishing pole for this one. That's too much. Even have him go bob for apples because honestly I'd never do anything like that. 

That's wild.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 1, 2012)

His wife slowly clambers back to the front door, sick at the mouth.
T opens the front door.
She collapses, exhausted
"This'll be the last time T.."  Handing him the issue.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 1, 2012)

>Send your wife out for comic books
Oh Japan. Now you know why your sex lives are going down the drain. Better get those pillows ready.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2012)

this chapter better be worth it


poor wife


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 1, 2012)

For all the trouble he's putting that poor woman through it better be a good chapter.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 1, 2012)

"T's wife never returned home"

;_;


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> His wife slowly clambers back to the front door, sick at the mouth.
> T opens the front door.
> She collapses, exhausted
> "This'll be the last time T.."  Handing him the issue.


he is not even home probably, he will still make her read the whole thing and send him the spoilers


----------



## Easley (Aug 1, 2012)

T's a cruel, cruel man... glad I'm not his wife. You could probably be close to death and he'd still kick you out of bed to get Jump.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 1, 2012)

Your face when you will never have a wife who'll go and get Jump for you while sick.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 1, 2012)

naruto 596?


----------



## Grendel (Aug 1, 2012)

My sick wife would have told me to go to hell...


----------



## Zelavour (Aug 1, 2012)

Would be funny if the chapter sucked even worse than Itachi vs Kabuto.

I really need a loyal wife though.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 1, 2012)

He must have a really big penis for her to be willing to go this far.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 1, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> Your face when you will never have a wife who'll go and get Jump for you while sick.



 They don't make 'em like that in the West. Our women are more likely to be over the neighbours house getting pounded and never receiving our phone-call.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 1, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> He must have a really big penis for her to be willing to go this far.



The power of the penis compels you.


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

Sends his sick wife out to pick up his issue of Jump; easily one of the most boss maneuvers I have ever had the pleasure of reading.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Aug 1, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> "T's wife never returned home"
> 
> ;_;


"Spoilers were further delayed."

;_;


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 1, 2012)

I guess those comics really make her Jump out of bed

C WUT I DID THAR???


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

You know, part of me wants to see what Madara and the Kages are up to. I'm curious as to how Kishi plans to end that fight.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I guess those comics really make her Jump out of bed
> 
> C WUT I DID THAR???




repped


----------



## Deadway (Aug 1, 2012)

To stay up or not to stay up....


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 1, 2012)

Mr. 0 said:


> "Spoilers were further delayed."
> 
> ;_;



LOL
Cop: "T, your wife, i'm afraid she was to sick, she collapsed..."
T: "you mean she.."
Cop: "yes, she's passed away.. I'm ever so sorry.."
T: "You mean she... didn't get jump??"
Cop "what?"
T: "Jump...Naruto.. did you get it!"
Cop: "I don't know what you're talking abo-"
T: "FUCK!  Now i'll never know who Tobi is!"

But in all seriousness, she sounds like a babe.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> LOL
> Cop: "T, your wife, i'm afraid she was to sick, she collapsed..."
> T: "you mean she.."
> Cop: "yes, she's passed away.. I'm ever so sorry.."
> ...


i wonder what would be T's reactions reading these posts


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't care if we don't receive spoilers, I'm just hoping for an epic chapter - something far better than last week's. This break is killing me already.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder what would be T's reactions reading these posts



He'd be laughing at all the broken japanese his online translator would give him.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 1, 2012)

Never seen a wife do that for her man, most women over here would say go to hell lol


----------



## SaiST (Aug 1, 2012)

Woah.

Dick move.


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I hope Kishi blesses my birthday with an awesome chapter.
> UNMASK TOBI!



This, completely.


And, Happy Birthday.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 1, 2012)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Never seen a wife do that for her man, most women over here would say go to hell lol



And then they are replied with "Get back into the kitchen!"


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

and then...Ohana's spoilers arrive...


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder what would be T's reactions reading these posts



He wouldn't understand the joke, Nardo is serious business.


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

Know what? Screw this fight, Kishi should switch back to the Kages and Madara. I want to see Onoki die.

I want to see it now.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> Know what? Screw this fight, Kishi should switch back to the Kages and Madara. I want to see Onoki die.
> 
> I want to see it now.



I sort of get the feeling it'll be a switch if i'm honest,  though i'm hoping it's not.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 1, 2012)

This begs the question.
What is T doing and where is he?

All my money that his is triple screening porn, skyrim, and moe shoujo anime all at the same time on his battle-station.

T: A pimp-god among men


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> Know what? Screw this fight, Kishi should switch back to the Kages and Madara. I want to see Onoki die.
> 
> I want to see it now.



And madara nude for some reason.


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> And madara nude for some reason.



Umm, what?


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 1, 2012)

I was going to post a joke...... but people here get so serious over a joke that I would get negged, so pass


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> LOL
> Cop: "T, your wife, i'm afraid she was to sick, she collapsed..."
> T: "you mean she.."
> Cop: "yes, she's passed away.. I'm ever so sorry.."
> ...



only minus point is T doesn't care for naruto...he is a one piece guy through and through...


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> You know, part of me wants to see what Madara and the Kages are up to. I'm curious as to how Kishi plans to end that fight.



The Gokage's purpose is probably to prevent Madara from interfering in the fight between Naruto and Tobi. If Madara assisted Tobi then the fight would end in a stomp. Besides it is too personal to let another villain to interfere.

It is quite like Tobi VS Team Konoha(Team Kakashi + Team 8) to prevent Naruto from interferring in the Sasuke VS Itachi fight.

IMO the battle between Madara and the Gokage will end soon after the Naruto VS Tobi fight ends. Though I think that Tobi may still interact with Madara given that the two know each other and Kishi said that he would explain their bond better as time goes by. The kages(Oonoki in particular) may weaken Madara a bit with some ultra haxxed suicide attack so that Oonoki death is epic. Madara would admit that Oonoki was a worthy opponent despite being weaker than him, though the damage that Madara would receive would only be temporal...obviously.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 1, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> And madara nude for some reason.





Klue said:


> Umm, what?



Have you guys noticed how nice of a body tobi has?
No homo.
He is in DAMN good shape for someone who is about 110.


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> This begs the question.
> What is T doing and where is he?
> 
> All my money that his is triple screening porn, skyrim, and moe shoujo anime all at the same time on his battle-station.
> ...



last time he sent his wife,he was in his office and under boss's observation....still managed to hear it from wifo and post that in 2ch...


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 1, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Have you guys noticed how nice of a body tobi has?
> No homo.
> He is in DAMN good shape for someone who is about 110.



Seriously he is :amazed


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> The Gokage's purpose is probably to prevent Madara from interfering in the fight between Naruto and Tobi. If Madara assisted Tobi then the fight would end in a stomp. Besides it is too personal to let another villain to interfere.
> 
> It is quite like Tobi VS Team Konoha(Team Kakashi + Team 8) to prevent Naruto from interferring in the Sasuke VS Itachi fight.
> 
> IMO the battle between Madara and the Gokage will end soon after the Naruto VS Tobi fight ends. Though I think that Tobi may still interact with Madara given that the two know each other and Kishi said that he would explain their bond better as time goes by. The kages(Oonoki in particular) may weaken Madara a bit with some ultra haxxed suicide attack so that Oonoki death is epic. Madara would admit that Oonoki was a worthy opponent despite being weaker than him, though the damage that Madara would receive would only be temporal...obviously.



I agree with this completely.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 1, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Have you guys noticed how nice of a body tobi has?
> No homo.
> He is in DAMN good shape for someone who is about 110.



Already happened to Madara, i can see it happening to Tobi. 
Kakashi will probably Kamui his clothes off or something.


----------



## Monna (Aug 1, 2012)

Tobi's mask will never come off. The Kish master trolled us all.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 1, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> His wife slowly clambers back to the front door, sick at the mouth.
> T opens the front door.
> She collapses, exhausted
> "This'll be the last time T.."  *Poking his fronthead*.



Fixed


----------



## Monna (Aug 1, 2012)

Jad said:


> Are we getting a chapter next week?


Nah **


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 1, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Have you guys noticed how nice of a body tobi has?
> No homo.
> He is in DAMN good shape for someone who is about 110.



I only noticed shirtless Sasuke so far, but yeah Tobi is in good shape. Also the way Oro's face is drawn now you can see he is 50+ before he looked younger. Kishi stepping up his game.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 1, 2012)

How long we have to wait for today's chapter?


----------



## Monna (Aug 1, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> I only noticed shirtless Sasuke so far, but yeah Tobi is in good shape. Also the way Oro's face is drawn now you can see he is 50+ before he looked younger. Kishi stepping up his game.


Kishimoto draws all of his shirtless males the same. Sasuke is just as "sexy" as Kakuzu.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Aug 1, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> How long we have to wait for today's chapter?



Till nja appears.


----------



## Monna (Aug 1, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> How long we have to wait for today's chapter?


For an eternity.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 1, 2012)

auem said:


> last time he sent his wife,he was in his office and under boss's observation....still managed to hear it from wifo and post that in 2ch...



WIFE:"A large amount of loud enemies is the friend of the shinobi, hide and remain silent.
A shinobi must know the proper time. When the enemy is tired and ill-prepared. Nin-song, Nin machine."

T: Bitch, I'm not writing that down. Way too long 

BOSS: T, IS THAT A BUSINESS CALL???

T:Yessir. 

PIMP-NINJA. 




Orochibuto said:


> Seriously he is :amazed



This chapter, tobi takes off his mask, and his shirt and rivals guy in aesthetics and physique .
He won't die, since he isn't wearing akatsuki robes.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Aug 1, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> How long we have to wait for today's chapter?


Til the break o dawn.


----------



## SilenceOz (Aug 1, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> How long we have to wait for today's chapter?



Until the chapter is released.


----------



## Monna (Aug 1, 2012)

Mr. 0 said:


> Til the break o dawn.


I don't want Dawn to break. That sounds painful :c


----------



## Grendel (Aug 1, 2012)

T's sick wife needs to pick up the pace...


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 1, 2012)

Grendel said:


> T's sick wife needs to pick up the pace...



I know, she's so inconsiderate.


----------



## 1nkorus (Aug 1, 2012)

OP spoilers is out.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

1nkorus said:


> OP spoilers is out.


fuck , just because i did this


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> fuck , just because i did this



Fingernails need more sparkle and colours.


----------



## hellohi (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> fuck , just because i did this



LOL, you even drew Ohana's nails. HAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> Fingernails need more sparkle and colours.


yes , i thought this too

edit: done


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like I was right, Kakashi's Kamui was what allowed Naruto to scratch the mask.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 1, 2012)

We has spoilerssss.



Jeαnne said:


> yes , i thought this too
> 
> edit: done



Much better, dem nails


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 1, 2012)

What else was said?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Looks like I was right, Kakashi's Kamui was what allowed Naruto to scratch the mask.



Very interesting. So Kakashi can force an opening in Tobi's defenses by using Kamui. They'll have to time their attack perfectly.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 1, 2012)

So why exactly did Minato die again if it's Kakashi's power that will allow for tobi to get killed...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 1, 2012)

Scarecrow notice to mask scratches. That wound scar of kunai flew in Kamui.
Madara hit in the mask to erase Kamui Rasengan will need to attack at the suggestion of Scarecrow in cooperation with three people.
Kakashi noticed the art of mask Madara.

Madara Uchiha mask I was using a technique consisting of executives for the first time flame.

Dat Kakashi


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 1, 2012)

The art of Tobi's mask (that looks like a Sharrinnegan) is of the "executives of the first time flame" what does this mean?

Well, remember guys that when we saw RS using Banbutsu No Sozo we saw him holding 2 flames with each hand one flame representing physical power and the other spiritual, and we saw the Sharrinnegan in the background while RS was using the Rinnegan.

This perhaps means that the Sharrinnegan is what is required for the Banbutsu No Sozo.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

interesting...so when kakashi used kamui, tobi became solid?


lol...kishi will seriously make tobi's weakness being a sharingan jutsu?


----------



## Tyler (Aug 1, 2012)

This is getting tiring. Someone please kill Tobi so we can move on


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope that is a spoiler of like the first 2 pages.
How I hate Kishi's pacing.
If the whole chapter is spent bitching about the mask without breaking it, so help me god...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 1, 2012)

Tyler said:


> This is getting tiring. Someone please kill Tobi so we can move on



Move on to what?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 1, 2012)

Did I understand correctly that Tobi is called Madara here?


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

kakashi wounded tobi while he didn't last  a second against pain


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 1, 2012)

Time for dem Google Translations


----------



## Fay (Aug 1, 2012)

Tyler said:


> This is getting tiring. Someone please kill Tobi so we can move on



The fight just started . It will last another 15 chapters I'm sure.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Madara Uchiha mask I was using a technique consisting of executives for the first time flame.



Something about Tobi (the masked Uchiha Madara) using a jutsu of the 1st Hokage... and executives?


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 1, 2012)

This is a major problem with Kishimoto's manga. He drags things on to long. Things that start out exciting, end up becoming bore-fests with every clamoring "hurry up and end this..".

The mans pacing is terrible.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

Fay said:


> The fight just started . It will last another 15 chapters I'm sure.



if he gets the juubi this chapter then sure but 15 chapters before juubi? most of these chapters will be like itachi vs kabuto........... shitty dialogue 

not even flashbacks, just shitty ass dialogue. for example, chapter 594


----------



## vered (Aug 1, 2012)

people at 2ch are now more convinced that Tobi is obito.


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> This is a major problem with Kishimoto's manga. He drags things on to long. Things that start out exciting, end up becoming bore-fests with every clamoring "hurry up and end this..".
> 
> The mans pacing is terrible.



not as much drag as some of luffy's fights...


----------



## Fay (Aug 1, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> This is a major problem with Kishimoto's manga. He drags things on to long. Things that start out exciting, end up becoming bore-fests with every clamoring "hurry up and end this..".
> 
> The mans pacing is terrible.



Not if you stop reading it chapter by chapter and start reading it by volumes. The pacing is relatively good actually :/.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 1, 2012)

Kakashi's Kamui can counter Tobi's intangibility? Tobi = Obito theorist will have a feast this week.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 1, 2012)

So wait - Kamui make Tobi solid?!?!?!? What the hell Kakashi ate this Tobi's bluff after the Sasuke vs Danzo fight?!?!


----------



## Phemt (Aug 1, 2012)

This IS Kakashi's fight, like I said last week and the week before that.


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 1, 2012)

so tobi can use offensive ninjutsu


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 1, 2012)

So the cliffhanger is Tobi using a weakass uchiha katon?

lol


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

> Kakashi has figured out Tobi's jutsu.
> For the first time Tobi uses one of the Uchiha's fire techniques.


tobi is dead soon...... really soon 

no more of him


----------



## Tyler (Aug 1, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Move on to what?



Whatever Kishimoto has planned to occur after this battle?



Fay said:


> The fight just started . It will last another 15 chapters I'm sure.



If I can recall correctly, this fight started last year right? Regardless of it starting 1 year ago, or 1 day ago. It's getting really annoying for months to go by and all Tobi has is a crack in his mask.

This shit has been dragging on forever. I wanna see his identity already


----------



## Brian (Aug 1, 2012)

Tobi using a Katon when he has the Rinnegan?


----------



## rac585 (Aug 1, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> So the cliffhanger is Tobi using a weakass uchiha katon?
> 
> lol



i think the cliffhangar is kakashi figuring out tobi's technique


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 1, 2012)

So basically Kamui can make Tobi solid somehow? Yeah, Tobi definitely has Obito's right eye.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 1, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I hope that is a spoiler of like the first 2 pages.
> How I hate Kishi's pacing.
> *If the whole chapter is spent bitching about the mask without breaking it, so help me god...*



GOD NOOOO !!!!!!




Marsala said:


> Something about Tobi (the masked Uchiha Madara) using a jutsu of the 1st Hokage... and executives?


dunno man.


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

so kakashi figured out tobi's intangibility..?..way to go kakashi sensei..


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2012)

well that spoiler is disappointing.

and more incoming kakashi wank.



but the fight is pretty decent so that in itself makes it more bearable.

after reading that spoiler however, i can't help but think tobi is Izuna. i don't know why.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kakashi's Kamui can counter Tobi's intangibility? Tobi = Obito theorist will have a feast this week.



Strange how one person (Obito presumbly) can produce MS techs that counter each other. Neither Itachi, nor Sasuke, nor Shisui had in their MS eyes techs that render the other eye jutsu ineffective.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 1, 2012)

Tobi tanking RM Rasengans like a boss.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 1, 2012)

Hahah Tobi getting his ass kicked.

Not a final villain confirmed !


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder where he was hit...


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> *So basically Kamui can make Tobi solid somehow? *Yeah, Tobi definitely has Obito's right eye.



spoiler don't say that...


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 1, 2012)

And now people know why Kakashi was no longer exhausted after using two Kamui's (And a big one at that).

He's going to need to use a bunch in this fight.

It's true.. Chakra levels, Speed, Stamina carries no importance in this manga. The inconsistency is just mindboggling.

So poorly written. I don't get it. Speed up your pacing, end the Manga faster and move on.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 1, 2012)

another fighting episode? no sasuke and no madara? Atleast hope the chapter will be good.


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 1, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Strange how one person (Obito presumbly) can produce MS techs that counter each other. Neither Itachi, nor Sasuke, nor Shisui had in their MS eyes techs that render the other eye jutsu ineffective.



well kagustuchi would make amaterasu useless.


----------



## vered (Aug 1, 2012)

Tobi's end is coming.funny that he is still yet to use the Rinnegan in this fight.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> GOD NOOOO !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> dunno man.



i knew kishi was gonna make this fight itachi vs kabuto 2.0


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Strange how one person (Obito presumbly) can produce MS techs that counter each other. Neither Itachi, nor Sasuke, nor Shisui had in their MS eyes techs that render the other eye jutsu ineffective.



that is an interesting train of thought that i hope kishi explains in the near future.

frankly speaking, it just seems as a plot tool to me.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 1, 2012)

vered said:


> people at 2ch are now more convinced that Tobi is obito.



Those poor fools...


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 1, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> well kagustuchi would make amaterasu useless.



You mean stopping Amaterasu? It's not the core of Kagutsuchi (stopping Ama), but an effective maniplutation.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 1, 2012)

auem said:


> so kakashi figured out tobi's intangibility..?..way to go kakashi sensei..



Tobi's entangability is connected with his 'dimension'.

Kakashi's Kamui ability is linked to this dimension.

I wonder why that is


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2012)

lol Kamui spam inc

smh


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

vered said:


> Tobi's end is coming.funny that he is still yet to use the Rinnegan in this fight.



i warned you vered a long time ago 

the jins didn't use the rinnegan aside from shared vision. why would tobi use it now?. i hate saying this but.......... told ya so


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

vered said:


> people at 2ch are now more convinced that Tobi is obito.


looks like this is really obito's eye

they seem to work in the same way as sasuke's with amaterasu




Last Rose of Summer said:


> Strange how one person (Obito presumbly) can produce MS techs that counter each other. Neither Itachi, nor Sasuke, nor Shisui had in their MS eyes techs that render the other eye jutsu ineffective.



sasuke can erase amaterasu with his other eye


----------



## KevKev (Aug 1, 2012)

Lol if Kakashi survives this Kamui spam,

He's officially RS level


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 1, 2012)

Kakashi's big year is basically cracking the mask and getting killed afterwards before telling naruto the secret? 
Just what happened with Pain and Jiraiya all over again
Kishi is very predictable....


----------



## Harbour (Aug 1, 2012)

So Kamui can be used like mini-S/t barrier of Minato. Warp the object and throw it where you want. 
But Tobi using Katon when Rinnegan jutsus confirmed to be useless against Naruto team is an asspull.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 1, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Strange how one person (Obito presumbly) can produce MS techs that counter each other. Neither Itachi, nor Sasuke, nor Shisui had in their MS eyes techs that render the other eye jutsu ineffective.



The MS seems to be affilated to the predispositions the owner of said eyes has. Itachi was particularly skilled with Genjutsu so he got Tsukuyomi, Shisui was also a Genjutsu beast so he got Koto, Sasuke is very skilled with ninjutsu(particularly shape manipulation), so he got Kagutsuchi.

If Tobi's eye is Obito's then Obito's both eyes had s/t affilation possibly due to the Uchiha's potential with s/t techniques.

To fight the MS powers of an Uchiha with another MS requires the user to be skilled at the same field as his opponent.


----------



## vered (Aug 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> i warned you vered a long time ago
> 
> the jins didn't use the rinnegan aside from shared vision. why would tobi use it now?. i hate saying this but.......... told ya so



the Jin not using it was explained though with Tobi's inability to use it while also controlling them with their bijuus.
Tobi has no excuse now.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 1, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I wonder where he was hit...



in the rectum I suppose


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Lol if Kakashi survives this Kamui spam,
> 
> He's officially RS level



hashirama DNA


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 1, 2012)

I hate to admit it, but based on the recent spoilers, it seems that tobito theory is becoming more and more plausible.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 1, 2012)

Hurricanes said:


> Kakashi's big year is basically cracking the mask and getting killed afterwards before telling naruto the secret?
> Just what happened with Pain and Jiraiya all over again
> Kishi is very predictable....



Kakashi won't die. He already 'died' once. It's redundant. 

Jiraiya's information (The Real One Is Not There) was utterly useless, by the way.

Think about this.

Why didn't Jiraiya tell PapaFrog the information instead of writing a code on the Frogs back? Pointless and dumb.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 1, 2012)

foreign said:


> well that spoiler is disappointing.
> 
> and more incoming kakashi wank.
> 
> ...



I would rather anyone, A-N-Y-O-N-E be Tobi bar Izuna, please fuck no! The most boring of all the choices 

I rather Kagami, a newbie with no background or even fucking Itachi than Izuna.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 1, 2012)

Just here to say "I told you so you so". Praise Kishimoto for giving us the extra hax ghost jutsu. Mangekyo Sharingan 4 life.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2012)

If Tobi is using a Katon, isn't his mask off?


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 1, 2012)

Lol, I called Kakashi being key to beating Tobi last week.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I would rather anyone, A-N-Y-O-N-E be Tobi bar Izuna, please fuck no! The most boring of all the choices
> 
> I rather Kagami, a newbie with no background or even fucking Itachi than Izuna.



He should be the ramen dude. the only identity noone would regret. Everyone would be happy.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 1, 2012)

vered said:


> the Jin not using it was explained though with Tobi's inability to use it while also controlling them with their bijuus.
> Tobi has no excuse now.



Either he will use it later once he is hard pressed or he wont use any of them ever since Kishi believes that rehashing all of the Rinnegan powers would be repetitive.

So either Tobi gets new rinnegan powers(though IMO that seems more likely for Madara) or he uses new haxxed jutsus that have nothing to do with the rinnegan.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 1, 2012)

Tobi using a Katon? Does that mean the mask is finally broken?


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 1, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Kakashi won't die. He already 'died' once. It's redundant.
> 
> Jiraiya's information (The Real One Is Not There) was utterly useless, by the way.
> 
> ...



He was about to tell but his throat was crused. That's y he wrote the code.


----------



## DremolitoX (Aug 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I would rather anyone, A-N-Y-O-N-E be Tobi bar Izuna, please fuck no! The most boring of all the choices
> 
> I rather Kagami, a newbie with no background or even fucking Itachi than Izuna.


Confirmed for crazy.

There is simply no lamer choice than kagami.


----------



## vered (Aug 1, 2012)

it wont last long.kakashi will soon get tired .but if they can make a fatal hit before that happens...


----------



## Mr Horrible (Aug 1, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> If Tobi's eye is Obito's then Obito's both eyes had s/t affilation possibly due to the Uchiha's potential with s/t techniques.



Since when were the Uchiha especially skilled with S/T techniques?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 1, 2012)

Marsala said:


> If Tobi is using a Katon, isn't his mask off?



Couldn't he just make the mask intangible and shoot the flame through it? He can do it with the fan and he did it with Sasuke. I don't see why he couldn't do it for the mask.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I would rather anyone, A-N-Y-O-N-E be Tobi bar Izuna, please fuck no! The most boring of all the choices
> 
> I rather Kagami, a newbie with no background or even fucking *Itachi *than Izuna.



the moment tobi got trolled by minato, itachi = tobi theory died


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Kakashi won't die. He already 'died' once. It's redundant.
> 
> Jiraiya's information (The Real One Is Not There) was utterly useless, by the way.
> 
> ...



read the manga carefully....it was clearly stated that jiraiya's throat was crushed...


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 1, 2012)

Going by Geg's translation Kakashi's Kamui didn't make Tobi's intangibility useless, Kakashi has just figured out the way how to hit him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Just here to say "I told you so you so". Praise Kishimoto for giving us the extra hax ghost jutsu. Mangekyo Sharingan 4 life.


cant wait until he names it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2012)

so if Tobi has Obito's eye - is this another instance where an Uchihas MS has the same jutsu in each eye ? 

like Shisui


but unlike Itachi and Sauce


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I would rather anyone, A-N-Y-O-N-E be Tobi bar Izuna, please fuck no! The most boring of all the choices
> 
> I rather Kagami, a newbie with no background or even fucking Itachi than Izuna.



I would rather Izuna than Obito, a dude who was supposed to be dead, considering the fashion in which he died and all.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 1, 2012)

People seem to often forget that Kakashi has been able to use Katon while his mask was still on...


----------



## navy (Aug 1, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> People seem to often forget that Kakashi has been able to use Katon while his mask was still on...



You mean suiton.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 1, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> People seem to often forget that Kakashi has been able to use Katon while his mask was still on...



It was anime filler.


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 1, 2012)

If kakashi figures out who Tobi is or his skills which nobody could've figure it out including the geniuses such as Minato and Itachi and also his allies and friends Nagato and Konan then that was what kishi was talking about when he said Kakashi is gonna have a big year.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I would rather anyone, A-N-Y-O-N-E be Tobi bar Izuna, please fuck no! The most boring of all the choices
> 
> I rather Kagami, a newbie with no background or even fucking Itachi than Izuna.



Kishi loves the brotherly themes and Izuna is the only powerful brother who never got to shine in this manga.

That said Izuna is quite underdeveloped and has no bond with anyone aside from Madara himself. He is weaker than him and the DB seemed to even imply that Izuna was a good guy. Still IMO it would be better if it was Izuna than just a Madara clone(who cares about some clone).

Tobi needs to be a character who will both shock the readers(or at loeast result with quite an emotional response from them), be an already known character,and have a bond with an important character.

Obito fullfils all those requirements though the Elder Son despite lacking in the bonds department would make Tobi look more badass and more of an FV.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 1, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> so if Tobi has Obito's eye - is this another instance where an Uchihas MS has the same jutsu in each eye ?
> 
> like Shisui
> 
> ...



Seems to be ranged vs. point blank.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 1, 2012)

Dammnit Kishi 

You know this mask shit is getting out of hand yet you let Tobi breathe fire right through it 

That shit should had blew up his face


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Tobi using a Katon? Does that mean the mask is finally broken?



not necessarily. remember, kakashi has his mask broken as well yet he can do all kinds of things with it on.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 1, 2012)

DremolitoX said:


> Confirmed for crazy.
> 
> There is simply no lamer choice than kagami.



I'd hate Kagami too, but I would pick that over Izuna anyday. Fuck I would even rather Tobi to be Itachi being FV with a full chapter explaining how Itachi really was stronger than Nagato, then having another entire chapter with Itachi claiming how he could have raped RM Naruto and shitting on Kabuto than having Izuna being Tobi.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 1, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> He was about to tell but his throat was crused. That's y he wrote the code.



Had to re-read to confirm. I thought I remembered him whispering to PapaFrog, but it was just a look with sfx.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 1, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Couldn't he just make the mask intangible and shoot the flame through it? He can do it with the fan and he did it with Sasuke. I don't see why he couldn't do it for the mask.



That would require him being able to use a jutsu while intangible.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 1, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> People seem to often forget that Kakashi has been able to use Katon while his mask was still on...



Not in the manga buddy.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 1, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> People seem to often forget that Kakashi has been able to use Katon while his mask was still on...


Anime filler.



navy said:


> You mean suiton.


He took his mask off for that one.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 1, 2012)

You people haven't even realized that Kishimoto has already told us Tobi's identity, albeit indirectly.

He wrote it in the movie's manuscript that takL posted, despite it not being revealed in the movie, as expected.

_in the brief outline 
it was "madara *(obito)*" who traps naruto in genjutsu after all. there was no "madara(udon)" or "madara(oze person)"_

You can stop saying Tobi having Obito's eye doesn't make him Obito, because it is Obito.


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 1, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> so if Tobi has Obito's eye - is this another instance where an Uchihas MS has the same jutsu in each eye ?
> 
> like Shisui
> 
> ...



nore like sauce than shisui. both shisui's eye's were the same. sasuke's eyes are like counters, which is what it seems obito's were.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 1, 2012)

You mongrels didn't listen

Kakashi got this


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Aug 1, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Why didn't Jiraiya tell PapaFrog the information instead of writing a code on the Frogs back? Pointless and dumb.


"It's no good. My throat's completely caved in."


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I'd hate Kagami too, but I would pick that over Izuna anyday. Fuck I would even rather Tobi to be Itachi being FV with a full chapter explaining how Itachi really was stronger than Nagato, then having another entire chapter with Itachi claiming how he could have raped RM Naruto and shitting on Kabuto than having Izuna being Tobi.


that is admirable


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 1, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> Since when were the Uchiha especially skilled with S/T techniques?



I meant that particular Uchia(Obito) and not the clan as a whole.

The whole s/t ninjutsu was never properly explored though aside from Hirashin and Tobi's abilty. Are those jutsus so difficult or are there so few with the skill to learn them? Perhaps they are just to haxxxed...


----------



## SaiST (Aug 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I'd hate Kagami too, but I would pick that over Izuna anyday. Fuck I would even rather Tobi to be Itachi being FV with a full chapter explaining how Itachi really was stronger than Nagato, then having another entire chapter with Itachi claiming how he could have raped RM Naruto and shitting on Kabuto than having Izuna being Tobi.


It's more than a little weird how dead set some of you are against Tobi being Izuna.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 1, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> You mongrels didn't listen
> 
> Kakashi got this



I believed.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 1, 2012)

Kakashi - besides having an impressive chakra levels here - has damn good eye-sight. LOL


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> so if Tobi has Obito's eye - is this another instance where an Uchihas MS has the same jutsu in each eye ?
> 
> like Shisui
> 
> ...


looks like susanoo must be really specific 

i read a thread that talked about a possible branch system among the uchihas, i wonder what are madara's two MS jutsus


----------



## ShadowsX (Aug 1, 2012)

a katon while he has that mask on, really from which hole it will come out from


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I'd hate Kagami too, but I would pick that over Izuna anyday. Fuck I would even rather Tobi to be Itachi being FV with a full chapter explaining how Itachi really was stronger than Nagato, then having another entire chapter with Itachi claiming how he could have raped RM Naruto and shitting on Kabuto than having Izuna being Tobi.



Would you even prefer Yata mirror being confirmed to be able to tank even the moon/Juubi's blast as long as Tobi is not Izuna?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

ShadowsX said:


> a katon while he has that mask on, really from which hole it will come out from


it will come out from the third tomoe


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 1, 2012)

Tengu said:


> Not in the manga buddy.





SaiST said:


> Anime filler.



Apologies, when you watch it with as little knowledge as I did years ago, everything seems to run together. Fuzzy memories...


----------



## Mio (Aug 1, 2012)

Yay, a Katon!


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 1, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I believed.




About 19% of this site believed. The rest....should be ashamed, but they still have time to redeem themselves 



Last Rose of Summer said:


> Kakashi - besides having an impressive chakra levels here - has damn good eye-sight. LOL



 his ability to use jutsu with enough precision to not use as much chakra has probably increased, not so much a huge chakra boost; we must also keep in mind he's improved with his Sharingan, as there is no immediate signs of fatiuge after using multiple Kamui's.

Considering how talented he is, it's not too suprising. The guy awakned the freaking MS despite being an Uchiha....I wouldn't put anything past him.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> cant wait until he names it


"Camui": "Majesty of the cowards"


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 1, 2012)

SaiST said:


> He took his mask off for that one.


No he didn't 

It's no good. My throat's completely caved in.

Edit: Wait, yes he did


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

lol tobi is screwed! now all they have to do is have kakashi kamui a bijuudama 


i bet that kakashi will pass out soon


----------



## Sarry (Aug 1, 2012)

Just read the spoilers...how much energy does Kakashi have now?
I thought, even with the slight increases in PartII, he shouldn't have so much: fighting at least in two battlefields in the war.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> I meant that particular Uchia(Obito) and not the clan as a whole.
> 
> The whole s/t ninjutsu was never properly explored though aside from Hirashin and Tobi's abilty. Are those jutsus so difficult or are there so few with the skill to learn them? Perhaps they are just to haxxxed...



more like they make very little sense on their own.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i bet that kakashi will pass out soon



people have been saying this since the first chapter he arrived, and he's still going 

I expect all of them to pass out in a few chapters, though.



Sarry said:


> Just read the spoilers...how much energy does Kakashi have now?
> I thought, even with the slight increases in PartII, he shouldn't have so much: fighting at least in two battlefields in the war.



Read my previous post                        .

And lol no, it wasn't a "slight increase"


----------



## SaiST (Aug 1, 2012)

You guys realize that Kakashi has hardly moved since preparing that first Kamui, right?

Still, it's impressive that he can still do so much, after fighting in this war for so long.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 1, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Would you even prefer Yata mirror being confirmed to be able to tank even the moon/Juubi's blast as long as Tobi is not Izuna?



Yes, I would prefer that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> people have been saying this since the first chapter he arrived, and he's still going
> 
> I expect all of them to pass out in a few chapters, though.
> 
> ...


dont get me wrong, its actually for the sake of kakashi not completly pwning tobi now


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 1, 2012)

SaiST said:


> He took his mask off for that one.



when did kakashi removed the mask?


----------



## Monna (Aug 1, 2012)

Tobi's mask is actually his real face.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 1, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> when did kakashi removed the mask?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 1, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> The MS seems to be affilated to the predispositions the owner of said eyes has. Itachi was particularly skilled with Genjutsu so he got Tsukuyomi, Shisui was also a Genjutsu beast so he got Koto, Sasuke is very skilled with ninjutsu(particularly shape manipulation), so he got Kagutsuchi.
> 
> If Tobi's eye is Obito's then Obito's both eyes had s/t affilation possibly due to the Uchiha's potential with s/t techniques.
> 
> To fight the MS powers of an Uchiha with another MS requires the user to be skilled at the same field as his opponent.



Agreed, good post.  If that truly is Obito's eye, and the intangibility/space time jutsu if Obito's other Mangekyou jutsu, then Obito simply had a defensive and an offensive variations of the jutsu utilizing the same dimension, no1 else would be using that dimension, but when the eyes were placed into 2 separate entitieis, the jutsus were being used against each other.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 1, 2012)

An Uchiha fire jutsu, eh?  I wonder if it's the great fireball?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

btw, its interesting to see yet another kitsune-like power being confirmed for sharingan


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 1, 2012)

Kakashi is a saiyan.

Every time he gets brought near death, he becomes exponentially stronger.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 1, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> people have been saying this since the first chapter he arrived, and he's still going
> 
> I expect all of them to pass out in a few chapters, though.
> 
> ...



From what i've seen, Kakashi's fight with the swordsmen should have taken a lot out of him. Add to that the clone used against the Hosts/Jins. And yet Kakashi is still standing and Kamui-ing Mazu or that Kunai. 

Compare this with the Kakashi that fought Pain and died from Chakra exhaustion after a brief fight.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 1, 2012)

Seiko said:


> Kakashi succeeds where Itachi failed :amazed



Kakashi succeeds where both Itachi and Minato failed....

And lol at Kakashi spamming Kamui, Kishi isn't trying anymore


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 1, 2012)

Just wanted to say, that at best, tobi could have obito's body/eye, but he is too old to "be" obito. He has existed far too long. When he fought minato, kakashi was still around 14 years old so would have been obito. He was the one who gave nagato the rinnegan, and nagato is most probably older than minato.  He's been around too long.  

Whoever his real mind belongs to, it is not obito, well to me it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

lol kishi has forgotten how much chakra the characters are supposed to have since the beginning of this war.


----------



## Trent (Aug 1, 2012)

Sarry said:


> Just read the spoilers...how much energy does Kakashi have now?
> I thought, even with the slight increases in PartII, he shouldn't have so much: fighting at least in two battlefields in the war.



That is something that has been bothering me these last couple of arcs.

While for some nins where you can rationalize _how_ they can use so much chakra, like Naruto with Kyuubi or Sasuke's sharingan evolving and unlocking more spiritual energy & allowing him to use his jutsus better and more often as a result, we are talking about Mr "Fight a bit and spend 2 weeks in the hospital to recover" there.

He already should have been on his last legs after facing Zabuza, getting his belly slashed open then "going on a rampage" against the 7 swordsmen and now he seems to have unlimite chakra...


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 1, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> Since when were the Uchiha especially skilled with S/T techniques?



Not Uchihas in general, he meant that specific uchiha in general, as in Uchiha obito having an affinity for space/time jutsus, u know being the student of Minato.  

As it stands now, it seems Tobi is Izuna, who had been watching everything from the shadows, and took Obito's eye gaining the space/time jutsu.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2012)

SaiST said:


> You guys realize that Kakashi has hardly moved since preparing that first Kamui, right?
> 
> Still, it's impressive that he can still do so much, after fighting in this war for so long.



its bullshit really. for a man that used to stumble so much after using kamui once, i would have thought that he would have fainted by now. :\


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2012)

Jimnast said:


> Just wanted to say, that at best, tobi could have obito's body, but he is too old to "be" obito. He has existed far too long. When he fought minato, kakashi was still around 14 years old so would have been obito. He was the one who gave nagato the rinnegan, and nagato is most probably older than minato.  He's been around too long.
> 
> Whoever his real mind belongs to, it is not obito, well to me it just doesn't make sense.



We've seen other timeline inconsistencies, but this one would be the biggest. Madara would have had to live long enough to meet Obito personally and still call Nagato a "brat" even though he should have been Minato's age, at least. Also, Madara would have had to go a decade without his eyes.

Or it's due to time travel somehow...


----------



## Phemt (Aug 1, 2012)

foreign said:


> its bullshit really. for a man that used to stumble so much after using kamui once, i would have thought that he would have fainted by now. :\



He would have, if he wasn't fighting Obito, but this is Kakashi's fight.

Hes not fainting until Obito's face is revealed.


----------



## chrisboy0302 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Tobi is...*

OMG Tobi is...


----------



## John Connor (Aug 1, 2012)

Tobi = Obito's Sharingan


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 1, 2012)

Marsala said:


> We've seen other timeline inconsistencies, but this one would be the biggest. Madara would have had to live long enough to meet Obito personally and still call Nagato a "brat" even though he should have been Minato's age, at least. Also, Madara would have had to go a decade without his eyes.
> 
> Or it's due to time travel somehow...



Madara calls even Oonoki as brat. Considering how old the guy is pretty much everyone is a kid in his eyes. He could died just 10 years ago as far as we know. Perhaps being the long haired masked man from Itachi's flashback...


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> lol kishi has forgotten how much chakra the characters are supposed to have since the beginning of this war.





Trent said:


> That is something that has been bothering me these last couple of arcs.
> 
> While for some nins where you can rationalize _how_ they can use so much chakra, like Naruto with Kyuubi or Sasuke's sharingam evolving and unlocking more spiritual energy & allowing him to use his jutsus use better and more foten as a result, we are talking about Mr "Fight a bit and spend 2 weeks in the hospital to recover" there.
> 
> He already should have been on his last legs after facing Zabuza, getting his belly slashed open then "going on a rampage" against the 7 swordsmen and now he seems to have unlimite chakra...



I agree. Chakra reserves and chakra consumption rate has been fucked up in this war. point blank. especially in this tobi fight. like what the hell, gai uses the gates and he is still running? kakashi uses kamui and he is still standing? naruto using kcm all the time? its pure bullshit.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 1, 2012)

Marsala said:


> We've seen other timeline inconsistencies, but this one would be the biggest. Madara would have had to live long enough to meet Obito personally and still call Nagato a "brat" even though he should have been Minato's age, at least. Also, Madara would have had to go a decade without his eyes.
> 
> Or it's due to time travel somehow...


Tobi took Obito's body/Sharingan after Madara died


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Madara calls even Oonoki as brat. Considering how old the guy is pretty much everyone is a kid in his eyes. He could died just 10 years ago as far as we know. Perhaps being the long haired masked man from Itachi's flashback...


and stayed eyeless?


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 1, 2012)

I remember the times where Tobi being just an evil hate filled eyeball was a very strong theory.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 1, 2012)

Trent said:


> That is something that has been bothering me these last couple of arcs.
> 
> While for some nins where you can rationalize _how_ they can use so much chakra, like Naruto with Kyuubi or Sasuke's sharingam evolving and unlocking more spiritual energy & allowing him to use his jutsus use better and more foten as a result, we are talking about Mr "Fight a bit and spend 2 weeks in the hospital to recover" there.
> 
> He already should have been on his last legs after facing Zabuza, getting his belly slashed open then "going on a rampage" against the 7 swordsmen and now he seems to have unlimite chakra...



I agree. Kishi doesn't care anymore. 
All this was done so that Naruto doesn't get beaten.

Naruto badly needed the masters' backup so that he wouldn't lose and get absorbed: which nearly happened at least once or twice so far i believe. 

Ah, The memories of that shitty Naruto-Pain fight are coming back....damn you kishi.



chrisboy0302 said:


> OMG Tobi is...



Tobi is a girl with a flat chest and a phallus shaped haircut?


----------



## Ghost (Aug 1, 2012)

foreign said:


> I agree. Chakra reserves and chakra consumption rate has been fucked up in this war. point blank. especially in this tobi fight. like what the hell, gai uses the gates and he is still running? kakashi uses kamui and he is still standing? naruto using kcm all the time? its pure bullshit.



Guy has only used the sixth gate. Seventh Gate is the one that drains him. Naruto has the most chakra and the best stamina in the series.

Why can't Kakashi improve his stamina?


----------



## Deana (Aug 1, 2012)

Jimnast said:


> Just wanted to say, that at best, tobi could have obito's body/eye, but he is too old to "be" obito. He has existed far too long. When he fought minato, kakashi was still around 14 years old so would have been obito. He was the one who gave nagato the rinnegan, and nagato is most probably older than minato.  He's been around too long.
> 
> Whoever his real mind belongs to, it is not obito, well to me it just doesn't make sense.


Maybe Tobi is a title or ideal and not just one person.  What if the "madara" that fought Minato was Obito's father or older brother and Obito became the title/ideal once his father got trolled to hell and back by Minato (well they trolled each other).  Or he is just somebody so closely related to Obito that he remembers stuff Obito told him about Kakashi.  Like an older brother or DAD.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I remember the times where Tobi being just an evil hate filled eyeball was a very strong theory.


I remember the time Tobi was an Uchiha because he could run away from things really fast... probably 3 years before we knew he had a Sharingan


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 1, 2012)

foreign said:


> its bullshit really. for a man that used to stumble so much after using kamui once, i would have thought that he would have fainted by now. :\








> From what i've seen, Kakashi's fight with the swordsmen should have taken a lot out of him. Add to that the clone used against the Hosts/Jins. And yet Kakashi is still standing and Kamui-ing Mazu or that Kunai.


This is the final arc; I would be disappointed if Kakashi couldn't do this much. Then again, that's probably because I didn't underestimate him like most of this forum 


> Compare this with the Kakashi that fought Pain and died from Chakra exhaustion after a brief fight.


In that "brief fight"

Kakashi used

Doton twice
Raiton Kage Bunshin 
3 Raikiri's (assuming the other one, and his variant was used by the bunshin)
2 Kamui
Tanked 3 Shinra tensei's

He only died after using the second Kamui. but he was a terrible state anyway.


Even in the battle against Kakuzu, Kakashi has shown the ability to use 6 Raikiri/A Suiton/ and still had enough chakra left to use Kamui

As you can see, there is a huge difference between P1 Kakashi, and P2 Kakashi.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2012)

Sutol said:


> He would have, if he wasn't fighting Obito, but this is Kakashi's fight.
> 
> Hes not fainting until Obito's face is revealed.



hahaha.

kishi makes me smh.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Guy has only used the sixth gate. Seventh Gate is the one that drains him. Naruto has the most chakra and the best stamina in the series.
> 
> Why can't Kakashi improve his stamina?


his stamina should have grown like 10x times to be able to do all what he did all this time


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I remember the times where Tobi being just an evil hate filled eyeball was a very strong theory.



Tobi had an overwhelming amount of theories concerning his identity.

What Tobi theory is your favourite and who would you want Tobi to be?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 1, 2012)

Final arc?

Yes Kakashi's final arc.

Because after this he isn't gonna do anything.


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 1, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Not Uchihas in general, he meant that specific uchiha in general, as in Uchiha obito having an affinity for space/time jutsus, u know being the student of Minato.
> 
> *As it stands now, it seems Tobi is Izuna, who had been watching everything from the shadows, and took Obito's eye gaining the space/time jutsu*.



That would be plausible but what was the point of hiding him under a mask for that long? If that was the case then kishi should've just build Izuna's character without having to put on that mask

Who would Izuna hide from? his dead brother who just got ressurected?


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 1, 2012)

chrisboy0302 said:


> OMG Tobi is...


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I remember the times where Tobi being just an evil hate filled eyeball was a very strong theory.





that was a theory?



Shirosaki said:


> Guy has only used the sixth gate. Seventh Gate is the one that drains him. Naruto has the most chakra and the best stamina in the series.
> 
> Why can't Kakashi improve his stamina?



kakashi did improve his stamina, but if you don't think from previous experience that he shouldn't be at least feeling some fatigue, then you trolling bro.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 1, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> This is the final arc; I would be disappointed if Kakashi couldn't do this much. Then again, that's probably because I didn't underestimate him like most of this forum


If I didn't know better, I would have said Kakashi died and came back as a perfect ET...


> In that "brief fight"
> 
> Kakashi used
> 
> ...



yeah no
we're talking about Kakashi, who could barely move after one Kamui [Danzou-Sasuke aftermath. ]
Even "that huge difference" doesn't explain why kakashi is still up and running at this point.


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 1, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Final arc?
> 
> Yes Kakashi's final arc.
> 
> Because after this he isn't gonna do anything Tobi is gonna Kill him



Much better


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I remember the times where Tobi being just an evil hate filled eyeball was a very strong theory.



madara's clone and zetsu guw make more sense at this point.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I remember the times where Tobi being just an evil hate filled eyeball was a very strong theory.


lol

i remember even a fake spoiler during the tobi vs konoha fight when sasuke vs itachi was happening, hinata used byakugan and saw the chakra flow all directed to the eye or something


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> his stamina should have grown like 10x times to be able to do all what he did all this time



agreed.



Seiko said:


> soldier pills



more like akimichi food pills.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 1, 2012)

That would make the third time Kakashi used Kamui. If we add the fact that he used Raikiri and quite few kagebunshins + fought the whole day against the 7 swordmen and Gedo Mazou....that means that either he trained HARD to improve his chakra capacity...

...or he has the plot helping him a LOT.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 1, 2012)

foreign said:


> its bullshit really. for a man that used to stumble so much after using kamui once, i would have thought that he would have fainted by now. :\


he used it twice before he stumbled enough for Kage Bunshins to catch him. the third one put him in the hospital

in the Pain arc he used Raikiri 10 times and Kamui twice

the way the story progresses the most likely outcome is that Kakashi suffers MS blindness before he runs out of chakra against Tobi


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 1, 2012)

Sarry said:


> yeah no
> we're talking about Kakashi, who could barely move after one Kamui [Danzou-Sasuke aftermath. ]



yeah...and a weaker version of Kakashi can move pretty well after using kamui lol...






> Even "that huge difference" doesn't explain why kakashi is still up and running at this point.


Because he is Kakashi.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations guise!!

We finally got Kakashi's year!! It starts now to August 1st, 2013!!


----------



## SaiST (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd attribute the way Kakashi's been lasting throughout this fight more to way he's managed the usage of his techniques, than his stamina.

I mean, it's possible—*possible* that he had some hyorougan recently. Considering the fact that they're in the middle of a war, and had to stay vigilant throughout the night to avoid sneak attacks from the Shiro Zetsu Bunshin, it's pretty plausible.

Kamui is the only technique in his arsenal that leaves him instantly vulnerable, and I think we're seeing that now. Like I said earlier, he hasn't moved much since he first started gathering chakra for that first Kamui he used on Gedou Mazou.

Like I said, I think that Kakashi's longevity here is impressive, but not unreasonably so.


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> madara's clone and zetsu guw make more sense at this point.



This is why Kishi put a Mask on Tobi's face so ppl can give up on the guessing game lol


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm not surprised, after his fight against Deidara he said that he still had to train in order to become more efficient at Kamui. Since then he has done just that, steadily increased his stamina. Besides, even though he has been fighting almost non-stop during the war doesn't mean he hasn't had time to replenish his Chakra. Tsunade healed Onoki and Gaara's chakra in just a couple minutes. Why couldn't Sakura or another medic do the same for Kakashi?


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm just going with:

Kakashi had his chakra replenished after the Seven Swordsman of the Mist fight and his injuries healed.

Kakashi had his chakra replenished when him and Gai were taken into the Kyuubi Cloak.

Still.. He used two Kamui's after that, and one was huge.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 1, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Congratulations guise!!
> 
> We finally got Kakashi's year!! It starts now to August 1st, 2013!!



It started here 



That panel wasn't just for show


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 1, 2012)

Lol so going by the spoiler, when tobi's intangible, his body is in whatever dimension kakashi ports shit to with his Kamui?


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> I'm not surprised, after his fight against Deidara he said that he still had to train in order to become more efficient at Kamui. Since then he has done just that, steadily increased his stamina. Besides, even though he has been fighting almost non-stop during the war doesn't mean he hasn't had time to replenish his Chakra. Tsunade healed Onoki and Gaara's chakra in just a couple minutes. Why couldn't Sakura or another medic do the same for Kakashi?


kage arc kakashi almost fell from using kamui once against sasuke............. and that was last arc


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Aug 1, 2012)

Well maybe Kakashi just started to handle Kamui better than before....there arent probably with the same intelligence like him.  Also he is really pumped up, maybe that helps him too to keep his power-level up. Also Gai should start to feel weaker because of the 6.gate. The first time he used it he was half-dead afterwards, too and no he just continues to brawl like it didnt affect him yet.


----------



## Trent (Aug 1, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> That would make the third time Kakashi used Kamui. If we add the fact that he used Raikiri and quite few kagebunshins + fought the whole day against the 7 swordmen and Gedo Mazou....that means that either he trained HARD to improve his chakra capacity...
> 
> ...or he has the plot helping him a LOT.



What I find irritating is that Kishi could _*easily *_show Kakashi, on one reaction panel for example, pop another soldier pill and think something along the lines of "_that's my last one, better make it count_" to easily explain and justify his out of character level of stamina.

But he doesn't and appears to be breaking the rules of the universe he created...


----------



## Sarry (Aug 1, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Congratulations guise!!
> 
> We finally got Kakashi's year!! It starts now to August 1st, 2013!!


You mean, 2012 lol
Also, finally. been waiting for it since 2009 or 2008


Santoryu said:


> yeah...and a weaker version of Kakashi can move pretty well after using kamui lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still don't see it. But here's my final say about the matter:
Kakashi better behead Tobi after this or at least beat the shit out of him. If Tobi surrenders from Naruto's TnJ, I will hire a Japanese prostitute to slap Kishi where it hurts


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Lol so going by the spoiler, when tobi's intangible, his body is in whatever dimension kakashi ports shit to with his Kamui?



Yep. An unfortunate overlap. So now he can't use intangibility without becoming vulnerable to attacks that Kakashi Kamui's.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2012)

John Connor said:


> he used it twice before he stumbled enough for Kage Bunshins to catch him. the third one put him in the hospital
> 
> in the Pain arc he used Raikiri 10 times and Kamui twice
> 
> the way the story progresses the most likely outcome is that Kakashi suffers MS blindness before he runs out of chakra against Tobi



actualy kakashi has used raikiri alot.

to use raiden, one must perform a kage bunshin, and then have that bunshin use a raikiri along with yourself. he did it at least twice. factor in that its a jutsu by itself and would consume more chakra and uses a higher level of shape manipulation, that takes a shit load bro.

then, he used kamui about twice so far, and seemingly he tango'd for a while with some jinchuuriki.

then from before that, he participated in the war.

its becoming ridiculous.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 1, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Kakashi is a saiyan.
> 
> Every time he gets brought near death, he becomes exponentially stronger.



this is what I thought from the time he lost to Kakuzu!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

perhaps naruto was able to pass chakra to them when he protected them with the cloak


----------



## KevKev (Aug 1, 2012)

Sarry said:


> You mean, 2012 lol
> Also, finally. been waiting for it since 2009 or 2008



*till*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2012)

so there's some exploded clay leftovers, a nail, a rocket and a kunai in Tobi's dimension ?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> kage arc kakashi almost fell from using kamui once against sasuke............. and that was last arc


Using Kamui leaves his body weakened, he can't move around normally; that's why he was stumbling about while trying to get to Sakura. It's not like he was almost completely drained of chakra from just that one Kamui.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> perhaps naruto was able to pass chakra to them when he protected them with the cloak



he did make a tree grow or whatever in that one chapter


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> so there's some exploded clay leftovers, a nail, a rocket and a kunai in Tobi's dimension ?


perhaps thats how deidara got his arm back


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> I'm not surprised, after his fight against Deidara he said that he still had to train in order to become more efficient at Kamui. Since then he has done just that, steadily increased his stamina. Besides, even though he has been fighting almost non-stop during the war doesn't mean he hasn't had time to replenish his Chakra. Tsunade healed Onoki and Gaara's chakra in just a couple minutes. Why couldn't Sakura or another medic do the same for Kakashi?



but thats tsunade.

but i'll give some credit to sakura; she has great skill in what she specializes in, no matter how useless she is normally.




Ichiurto said:


> I'm just going with:
> 
> Kakashi had his chakra replenished after the Seven Swordsman of the Mist fight and his injuries healed.
> 
> ...



actually, now that i remember, the kyuubi cloak probably did heal them somewhat right before naruto did that huge bijuudama.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Using Kamui leaves his body weakened, he can't move around normally; that's why he was stumbling about while trying to get to Sakura. It's not like he was almost completely drained of chakra from just that one Kamui.



he is still moving around after 2


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 1, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Yep. An unfortunate overlap. So now he can't use intangibility without becoming vulnerable to attacks that Kakashi Kamui's.



In that case Tobi is gonna target Kakashi's eye?

I'd love to see him snatch that sharingan off Kakashi face and implants it on his forehead


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> so there's some exploded clay leftovers, a nail, a rocket and a kunai in Tobi's dimension ?



also Deidara's rotted elbow.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 1, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Yep. An unfortunate overlap. So now he can't use intangibility without becoming vulnerable to attacks that Kakashi Kamui's.


AND the size of the dimension is apparently exactly max(tobi, kamui'd_thing).


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 1, 2012)

So Kakashi has to warp the attacks over whilst he's intangible in order to hit him,  meaning the dimension the item(s) sent and Tobi inhabits are one in the same.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> he is still moving around after 2


Said it two times already, but he hasn't been moving around much at all, actually. B's been doing that for him.

Unless that changes in this week's chapter, there's really no problem.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 1, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Yep. An unfortunate overlap. So now he can't use intangibility without becoming vulnerable to attacks that Kakashi Kamui's.



Tobito theorists are going to love this.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 1, 2012)

Kakashi is just too good             :WOW


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

LOL, looks like kakashi also warped a lot of amaterasu to tobi's dimension, while he went to get sasuke and itachi


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Using Kamui leaves his body weakened, he can't move around normally; that's why he was stumbling about while trying to get to Sakura. It's not like he was almost completely drained of chakra from just that one Kamui.



makes sense. after all, the sharingan is a foreign item to his body.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 1, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Tobito theorists are going to love this.



It's no longer a theory.

How could a Non-Uchiha unlocked the MS?

He didn't. Obito unlocked the MS himself, and it unlocked it in both eyes.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 1, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Tobito theorists are going to love this.



Theorists?

It stopped being a theory a long time ago.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 1, 2012)

It would be cool if kakashi could "store" whatever he ports with kamui and then unleash it at will.

Imagine tobi getting barbecued with that explosion kakashi kamui'd a fuckton of chapters ago..


----------



## Gojita (Aug 1, 2012)

It's no good. My throat's completely caved in.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 1, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT

tobi on page 2 looks like he is gonna rape us up the butt


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> LOL, looks like kakashi also warped a lot of amaterasu to tobi's dimension, while he went to get sasuke and itachi



wait wut?

when did this happen?


----------



## John Connor (Aug 1, 2012)

so the rule is that if intangibility is in effect all Kamui damage goes to Tobi

Kakashi has to use Kamui at the same time as Tobi is using intangibility


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> LOL, looks like kakashi also warped a lot of amaterasu to tobi's dimension, while he went to get sasuke and itachi


What happened?


----------



## Mr. 0 (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> perhaps thats how deidara got his arm back


Wasn't Tobi the one who "found" deidara's arm?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 1, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> It's no longer a theory.
> 
> How could a Non-Uchiha unlocked the MS?
> 
> He didn't. Obito unlocked the MS himself, and it unlocked it in both eyes.





Sutol said:


> Theorists?
> 
> It stopped being a theory a long time ago.



Eh, not that I care about it..its just, until it's shown on panel..

the writing is on the wall though..

I guess I kinda still hoped it wouldn't be so obvious..

by the way, does the timeline corroborate this shit?


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 1, 2012)

*It's out fella's.*


----------



## Phemt (Aug 1, 2012)

What a weak chapter.

This is Kubo pacing.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 1, 2012)

how the fuck do americans read the chapter


----------



## Garfield (Aug 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> he is still moving around after 2


You remember you're dealing with manga logic, right?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 1, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Lol so going by the spoiler, when tobi's intangible, his body is in whatever dimension kakashi ports shit to with his Kamui?



Uchiha dimension, tobi just lucky he was not intageble during deidara explosion or pain missile unless ,tobi and kamui need to be both near to be able to hit tobi


----------



## Gabe (Aug 1, 2012)

Link removed for those who cant see manga reader


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 1, 2012)

Hurricanes said:


> That would be plausible but what was the point of hiding him under a mask for that long? If that was the case then kishi should've just build Izuna's character without having to put on that mask
> 
> Who would Izuna hide from? his dead brother who just got ressurected?



So that Izuna could accomplish his goal, the moon eye plan which was the only thing he lived for, disguised as his older brother Uchiha Madara in order to use the infamy Madara had garnered to his own advantage to make the preparations towards that goal more easier.  He did end up fooling the entire world until Kabuto came along, and summoned Madara.  

Tobi yet doesn't know Madara is free now, when he saw the end of Edo Tensei, he thought Kabuto failed, but doesn't yet know that Madara's on his way towards them.  They both know each other, Kishi confirmed this in the interview.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 1, 2012)

And that's why I love Kakashi.


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

lol, Kakashi.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 1, 2012)

Can someone tell me what the fuck just happened?


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Can someone tell me what the fuck just happened?



Kakashi teleported Naruto's Rasengan with Kamui, placing it in another dimension. When Tobi phased so that Naruto would pass through him, his body was sent to that same dimension and he literally ran into the Rasengan that was waiting for him.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 1, 2012)

Next thing Kakashi says is:

"Am I right, Obito?"


----------



## Hellblazer (Aug 1, 2012)

good god,kakashi finally getting a moment here?this isnt naruto!!


----------



## Famouss (Aug 1, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> It's no longer a theory.
> 
> How could a Non-Uchiha unlocked the MS?
> 
> He didn't. Obito unlocked the MS himself, and it unlocked it in both eyes.


No that would mean that Kakashi had the MS unlocked when he was just 13, but he doesn't unlock it until after the timeskip.


----------



## EJ (Aug 1, 2012)

*Horrible chapter*

Aside from the fact Kakashi had his moment to shine, 

was this whole chapter based on ONE fucking move set/plan to knock Tobi to the side?

LOL

fucking terrible.


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Aug 1, 2012)

hater gonna hate -reps cuz i don't fancy haters


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Horrible thread

Aside from the fact that your name is flow (an awesome band)

This entire thread dedicated to bitching about ONE aspect of a chapter

LOL

fucking terrible.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah I agree the pacing in this chapter was so slow, which sucks even more when you consider that Kishi knew this was a double chapter.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 1, 2012)

Yup. Pretty shitty chapter.
Even Itachi's Izanami looop was more interesting.


----------



## takL (Aug 1, 2012)

now, no wonder tobi found daidaras arm. ive been wondering why the hell an object that moved to another dimention could be found. the another dimention is tobis home. haha kakashi has thrown a load of rubbish to there. daidaras bomb, tendos nail, shurados missile etc
poor tobi.


----------



## Saulomo (Aug 1, 2012)

Now everyone finally understands that Tobi is Obito, right? Like, there's not anyone stupid enough to doubt that anymore?


----------



## Buwafi (Aug 1, 2012)

So why wasn't the theory tested with a FRS? I'm glad the reason Tobi was previously impervious to Kamui was elaborated on though, but It doesn't change anything because while Kakashi is limited to a handful or 10 at max, Tobi can use his dimensional jutsu seemingly without fatigue. It's also very hard for an Uchiha to fall for the same thing twice.


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> Next thing Kakashi says is:
> 
> "Am I right, Obito?"



lol, doubt it.

Timeline doesn't add up.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 1, 2012)

takL said:


> now, no wonder tobi found daidaras arm. ive been wondering why the hell an object that moved to another dimention could be found. the another dimention is tobis home. haha kakashi has thrown a load of rubbish to there. daidaras bomb, tendos nail, shurados missile etc
> poor tobi.



Kakashi didn't teleport Deidara's arm, just his elbow.

His arm ended up falling into the forest, where it was later found by Tobi, Zetsu, and Deidara.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 1, 2012)

I thought this chapter was okay. I'm glad Kakashi figure out Tobi's phasing/teleportation jutsu.


----------



## kyuubinaruto12 (Aug 1, 2012)

It was a good chapter but.... nothing really got done...


THIS CHAPTER ****

Kakashi: I have an idea gai you distract him and then naruto hit him with rasengan and I'll use kamui to make it hit him in his other dimension....

Naruto and Gai: Lets go

*naruto's rasengan hits tobi's arm*

Tobi: OMG you did it in 2 jutsus?!

Kakashi: Nope only 1

END


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a few questions that need answers:


----------



## takL (Aug 2, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Kakashi didn't teleport Deidara's arm, just his elbow.
> 
> His arm ended up falling into the forest, where it was later found by Tobi, Zetsu, and Deidara.



 i think the arm was teleported(didnt kakashi say so?) to the other dimension and found by tobi in his backyard save the elbow which was destroyed in the explosion. then tobi brought it back to the normal dimension and pplayed dumb.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 2, 2012)

Can someone explain about the two jutsus stuff?|

Link removed

I am confused about how Kakashi is defining that one jutsu.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 2, 2012)

takL said:


> i think the arm was teleported(didnt kakashi say so?) to the other dimension and found by tobi in his backyard save the elbow which was destroyed in the explosion. then tobi brought it back to the normal dimension and pplayed dumb.



Nah.

Here you can see Kakashi warping Deidara's elbow away.



And here is where Tobi, Zetsu, and Deidara all meet up around where the arm landed.


----------



## Klue (Aug 2, 2012)

bloody_ninja said:


> Can someone explain about the two jutsus stuff?|
> 
> Link removed
> 
> I am confused about how Kakashi is defining that one jutsu.



Kakashi originally believed Tobi possessed two techniques: One, for warping himself and other objects; two, for making his body intangible.

But Tobi only has one jutsu. When he absorbs objects he transfers them to another dimension, it's the same dimension where he sends his body to so that he becomes intangible in the physical world.

Ironically, Kakashi also sends objects to that dimension with Kamui.


----------



## socomberetta (Aug 2, 2012)

Whats with all the raining rocks?

Seems kind of stupid.


----------

